# Und wie gefällt es euch bis jetzt?



## Micro_Cuts (30. Juni 2012)

Und wie gefällt es euch bis jetzt?

/update
*+*Skillsystem: Sehr viele Skillmöglichkeiten, da kann Rift oder GW2 einpacken
*+*Quests: machen viel Spass da sehr abwechslungsreich
*+*keine Stufen
*+*Erfolgssystem
*+/-*Welt: keine Gnome und Elfen, sondern die Welt von heute in der alle Mythen und Sagen war sind (Vampire, Zombies, Mumien ...). Wirkt auf mich etwas leblos
*-*Charakter Erstellung: Etwas wenig Auswahlmöglichkeiten, und es gibt leider - aber verständlicherweise - nur Menschen 
*+/-* 3 Fraktionen. Leider unterscheiden sie sich nur durch die Story voneinander
*+*Ausrüstung besteht nur aus Talismanen, Kleidung ist nur für die Optik



Das questen in TSW macht viel Spass. Leider spielt es sich durch das Design der Quests und viele Solo Instanzen wie ein Single Player RPG. Es gibt zwar Instanzen, das sind aber fast der einzige Gruppencontent.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Im moment fehlt mir noch das MMO, ich hab bis jetzt nur Solo gezockt und kein Gruppencontent finden können. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es richtig war auf den typischen Raid Endcontent zu setzen.



Auf den setzt doch gar keiner Oo...es gibt noch nicht mal einen Raid. 
Gruppencontent gibt es im Startgebiet Kingsmouth (bis auf den Dungeon "Die Polaris") keinen, aber in welchem aktuellen MMO gibt's den auch im Startgebiet, wo man sich an die Steuerung herantasten soll?
Danach gibt es es in jedem Gebiet Gruppenquests, es gibt Worldbosse, es gibt in jedem Gebiet eine Instanz und später auch Elitezonen (nur als Gruppen "problemloser" spielbar)

zum Thema Charaktererstellung:

Laut Ragnar Tornquist (Senior Designer) wird (schon vorraussichtlich) ab Ende August sowohl ein Friseur (in London) als auch ein Schönheitschirurg in New York (mit kompletter Charanpassung, ausser Geschlechtsumwandlung und neuen Auswahlmöglichkeiten - wenn auch die selben Regler, aber einfach mehr Auswahl) ihre Läden eröffnen, sowie später in Seoul ein Tattoo- und Narbenkünstler, welche den ersten Besuch sogar gratis spendieren und später dann PAX (also Ingamewährung) verlangen


Persönlichst(!):
Ich persönlich finde übrigens eine Abstimmung nie wirklich sinnvoll, vor allem dann, wenn jeder, auch Aussenstehende abstimmen können


----------



## Micro_Cuts (30. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Auf den setzt doch gar keiner Oo...es gibt noch nicht mal einen Raid.
> Gruppencontent gibt es im Startgebiet Kingsmouth (bis auf den Dungeon "Die Polaris") keinen, aber in welchem aktuellen MMO gibt's den auch im Startgebiet, wo man sich an die Steuerung herantasten soll?
> Danach gibt es es in jedem Gebiet Gruppenquests, es gibt Worldbosse, es gibt in jedem Gebiet eine Instanz und später auch Elitezonen (nur als Gruppen "problemloser" spielbar)



ja aber sollen nicht raids bald kommen?

ok jetz bin ich was den gruppencontent angeht schlauer


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ja aber sollen nicht raids bald kommen?




Jop, später kommen welche (halte ich für ziemlich normal in einem Themepark-MMO)


----------



## Sethek (30. Juni 2012)

Dickes Minus: Das "Tutorial" (Also die Traumsequenz) nicht überspringen können bei weiteren Chars.

Dickes Minus: Crafting ist irgendwie gewollt kreativ, ich find das "Waffenbildchen nachzeichnen" eher albern und immens zeitraubend - aber eventuell verbirgt sich dahinter ja ein tieferer Sinn, der mir noch verborgen blieb.

Dickes Minus: Ich musste die Helligkeit unnatürlich weit hochdrehen, um manche Questobjekte zu sehen. Atmosphärisch spielen ist leider ineffizient spielen. Die Option auf "glowies" (also Leuchteffekte auf den Questitems - zumindest wenn man DIREKT davorsteht) wär schon ne nette Sache für tatterige Herren wie mich.

Verhaltenes Minus: Die Quests sind mir viel zu linear in der Abfolge zueinander, wenn ich ehrlich bin. Evtl. wird das aber im weiteren Spielverlauf spannender.

Verhaltenes Minus: Beim Chareditor hätts mir gefallen, wenn man ein paar mehr Optionen hätte. Ich würde die Gesichter schon gerne ein wenig individueller knautschen und zerren, und pummelige kleine Kerlchen und klapperdürre Hungerhaken wären auch was feines.

Verhaltenes Minus: Namensgebung. Keine Leerzeichen bei Vor- und Nachnamen macht keinen Sinn. Warum eigentlich, ist doch...

Verhaltenes Minus: der Spitzname quasi der "Spielername". Das ganze klingt am Anfang nett, aber in einer alternate reality ist die Menge an Spitznamen arg begrenzt - und die verteilen sich alle nichtmal auf Server. Ich bin weiß Gott kein unkreativer Mensch was Charaktergeschichte und Namenswahl angeht, aber hier muss ich schon beim headstart mehrere Minuten verbaseln, weil unglaublich viel schon vergeben ist. Die Idee ist schön, aber gleiche Spitznamen zulassen und lieber ein separates globales handle wären mir deutlich lieber gewesen - hätte man ja als "email-Addresse" deklarieren können z.B.

Verhaltenes Plus: Der Style der Welt. Es ist echt mal was ganz was anderes, die Animationen sind toll, die Umgebungen rocken, bereits das erste Gebiet atmet den Geist von Resident Evil, 28 days later etc...Hammer.
Warum kein größeres Plus? Weil ich bekennender "Grafik is mir nicht wichtig"-Zelot bin 

Verhaltenes Plus: Skillsystem. Nette Ansätze, aber es wirkt ein bischen geradlinig - zudem bin ich ein wenig besorgt, was die Langzeitwirkung angeht, ne Kurve so zu balancen dass es nicht in monatelangen Grind abdriftet, dass die, die schon länger spielen immer noch was zu tun haben und Neulinge nicht erstmal 30 Monate Schweine töten müssen - ich würds nicht machen wollen. Aber schaun wird mal... 

Plus: Kampfsystem. Präzise, schnell, ein wenig "spammy" und vor allem echt dynamisch. Grade das - genau, dynamische" Ausweichen ist ein feature, dass ich mir oft gewünscht habe, die Bodeneffektankündigungen schaffen ein gewisses "Arghs, schneeeeeell weghüpfen"-Feeling - generell macht das SPiel hier einen echt guten Eindruck

Großes Plus: Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich hab zwar schon geflucht (beim irren Eumel im Museumskeller), weil ich ein eher ungelenker Plattformier bin, aber generell ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Anfangsgebieten grad richtig. Später darf er dann noch anziehen, dann ists perfekt.

Großes Plus: Stabilität. Die Server laufen. Astrein. Hätte heute morgen nicht ein Minigewitter mit genau EINEM Blitzschlag zielsicher meine Leitung zerschossen, müsste ich jetzt nicht mit nem Web 'n Walk-Gammelteil und verheerender latenz zocken. Naja, zumindest die Zombies freuts.

Großes Plus: Design der individuellen Quests. Also wenn das so bleibt (ich hab immer noch ein Tortage-Problem ), ists bombig und definitiv am oberen Ende dessen, was man mit Themeparks anfangen kann.

Großes Plus: Dimensionssystem statt isolierter Server. Das Ding ist einfach genial.

Achja, der chat ist grausig - lahm, umständlich - sieht genau so aus wie beim uralten city of heroes, ist nur nichtmal im Ansatz so funktional. Aber da wird wohl eh nachgebessert werden, ist ja so Usus mittlerweilen.



Das ganze gibt dann von mir - wenn man wirklich eine Gesamtnote vergeben will und das sinnvoll findet - eine 2. Das Spiel ist genau das, as ich erwartet habe, aber zum "BOAAAAH!" fehlt schon noch ein merkliches Stückchen.

Was mich besonders freut: Allenthalben wird gerne der Themepark für ausgelutscht und tot erklärt...und dann kommt sowas. Jetzt müssen nur noch die, die ein 08/15-basic-Themepark erwarten mit klassisch hochleveln dann items farmen und raiden, verschwinden, damit da gar keine lang andauernde "Raid und equipspirale"-Forderung im Raum steht. Braucht das SPiel in seiner Konzeption nicht, denke ich. Beim System der skalierenden quests bleiben und fortwährend den Char weiterentwickeln, Schwierigkeitsgrad hoch ansetzen, perfekt.


In eigener Sache: Der Text strotz vor Rechtschreibfehlern und ist unformatiert...eigentlich würd ich sowas nicht so belassen, ber bei der Affenhitze ists mir echt zu viel Arbeit, ich bitte das ausnahmsweise zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Dickes Minus: Das "Tutorial" (Also die Traumsequenz) nicht überspringen können bei weiteren Chars.



3 Chars erstellt - beim zweiten und dritten mitten in der Traumsequenz die Sequenz mittels ESC abgebrochen - absolut problemlos möglich


----------



## Sethek (30. Juni 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> 3 Chars erstellt - beim zweiten und dritten mitten in der Traumsequenz die Sequenz mittels ESC abgebrochen - absolut problemlos möglich



Ich meinte da das lustige "Filth"-Geballere...das zieht sich richtig hin finde ich, zumal dann, wenn man weiß, man selber kriegt dafür NIX, keine EP, keinen Loot, noch nichtmal n Erfolgserlebnis


----------



## Micro_Cuts (30. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Plus: Kampfsystem. Präzise, schnell, ein wenig "spammy" und vor allem echt dynamisch. Grade das - genau, dynamische" Ausweichen ist ein feature, dass ich mir oft gewünscht habe, die Bodeneffektankündigungen schaffen ein gewisses "Arghs, schneeeeeell weghüpfen"-Feeling - generell macht das SPiel hier einen echt guten Eindruck



auf mich wirkt es unfertig.

das ausweichen is cool, aber ich hätte gerne noch mehr dynamik, z.b. kombos der fähigkeiten oder so. is halt wieder ein hotkey mmo.


----------



## Derulu (30. Juni 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich meinte da das lustige "Filth"-Geballere...das zieht sich richtig hin finde ich, zumal dann, wenn man weiß, man selber kriegt dafür NIX, keine EP, keinen Loot, noch nichtmal n Erfolgserlebnis



Aso...die "Spieltechnikerklärung"...jo, die kann man nicht überspringen



Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> is halt wieder ein hotkey mmo.



Wie halt im genre MMO nunmal (eigentlich) üblich


----------



## Allifighter (30. Juni 2012)

Also ich muß sagen ich habe das Spiel erst am 4 Beta Wochenende das erste mal Spielen können und habe mir danach das Spiel vorbestellt.
Ich finde es ist absolut gelungen auch der Headstart verlief meines erachtens sehr gut ohne Login probleme und Wartezeiten was ich bisher in anderen MMO´s immer hatte.
Die Story ist Super die Quest abwechslungs reich was ich bisher zumindest gespielt habe.
Das einzige was ich so ein bisschen schade finde ist die Grafik die könnte noch besser sein wenn ich es mit anderen Spielen vergleiche aber sonst ist es echt ein spitzen spiel vom bisherigen eindruck.
Ich hoffe das Funcom dran bleibt und ordentlich nachlegt die möglichkeiten sind ja nahe zu unbegrenzt was TSW betrifft.

Ich kann nur sagen Super arbeit!


----------



## Firderis (1. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aso...die "Spieltechnikerklärung"...jo, die kann man nicht überspringen


Nicht ganz richtig, und es wird auch im Spiel geschrieben: einfach gleich den Ausgang in der U-Bahn nehmen


----------



## MrGimbel (1. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gruppencontent gibt es im Startgebiet Kingsmouth (bis auf den Dungeon "Die Polaris") keinen, aber in welchem aktuellen MMO gibt's den auch im Startgebiet, wo man sich an die Steuerung herantasten soll?
> Danach gibt es es in jedem Gebiet Gruppenquests, es gibt Worldbosse, es gibt in jedem Gebiet eine Instanz und später auch Elitezonen (nur als Gruppen "problemloser" spielbar)



Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Einerseits betrachte ich Priest Island durchaus als Gruppencontent, da die Respawn-Zeiten knallhart mit der Anzahl der Spieler skalieren und spätestens dann auch Heiler und Tank nützlich werden, andererseits gibt es weiter draußen im Meer ein Gebiet, wo ganz viele 14K Life Mobs rumstreunen, gut die droppen auch QL10-grün Zeugs.

Ansonsten find ich das Spiel immer noch brilliant. Atmosphäre inklusive NPCs und deren Sprecher sind unglaublich gut, Instanzen (die ersten beiden) sind cool und fordernd, die Welt lädt zum Erkunden ein, Grafik ist klasse, Performance ist top.

Aktuell gibt es noch 3,4 Quests die unter Umständen mal mehr mal weniger zuverlässig verbuggen, alles in allem ein sehr geschmeidiger Headstart!


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. Juli 2012)

ich finde es schade das mein char nie was sagt wenn jemand mit ihm spricht.


----------



## Sethek (1. Juli 2012)

Doof finde ich, dass man nicht nach Indien kommt.


----------



## 13101987 (1. Juli 2012)

Für mich müssen sie unbedingt etwas an der Charaktererstellung machen. Es kann sein, dass ich von AION verwöhnt bin, aber dennoch finde ich es bei tsw zu wenig.

Ansonsten finde ich es einfach nur genial. Auch wenn die Helligkeit oft störend ist und man echt lange suchen muss, so finde ich die Quests richtig spannend und es ist schön mal mehr zu machen als nur zu töten oder die Laufschlampe zu spielen. Das Kampfsystem ist meiner Meinung nach auch sehr gelungen und es macht einfach viel Spaß


----------



## darksilver1 (1. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> [...]
> Gruppencontent gibt es im Startgebiet Kingsmouth (bis auf den Dungeon "Die Polaris") keinen, aber in welchem aktuellen MMO gibt's den auch im Startgebiet, wo man sich an die Steuerung herantasten soll?



Tsts, es gibt noch mehr Gruppen Content aber das ganze ist leicht zu übersehen. 

Einmal auch in Kingsmouth gibt es zumindest einen World Boss. Der versteckte sich im 



Spoiler



Nordwesten an der Küste, gegenüber der Insel wo man auch Quest hat.


.
Dann gibt es in jeder Zone eine Lair. Das sind Elite Zonen wo man wirklich nur mit der Gruppe was unternehmen kann bzw. man braucht schon wirklich sehr sehr gutes solo deck und das nur
schon bei den normalen mobs. In Kingsmouth ist das die Zone Süd-Östlich des Flughafens. Auch andere Zonen haben diese Bereiche. In Savage Coast war die letzte Woche in der beta
noch bug verseucht. 

Dort gibts dann wieder super nette Überraschungen. Pro Lair sind es 3 Bosse, der content is angelegt für 3 Spieler.

Dann gibts dadurch noch die möglich Super Regional Bosse herbeizurufen. Für die Insel ist das dann in Bluemountain, also letzte Zone.

Die closed beta hat genaue Daten, die ich aber hier nicht kopieren darf.......

Als Anmerkung, lair sollten für QL 10 sein, ich sage aber mal Lemminge können auch zergen.


----------



## Sethek (1. Juli 2012)

Firderis schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig, und es wird auch im Spiel geschrieben: einfach gleich den Ausgang in der U-Bahn nehmen



...
Oh.
Mein.
Gott.

*zornrot* Hätt ich das VORHER gewusst!


----------



## Yrrgw (1. Juli 2012)

Ein von buffed.de (Gott sei Dank möchte man fast sagen brauch kein Mainstream Oveeer ninethousand dmg grbabbel) weitgehend unbeachteter Headstart ist hier zu einem der besten geworden was es seit langem gab.

Vielleicht wegen des damaligen Desaster mit AoC hat Funcom diesmal ein tollem Start hingelegt. Spiel läuft auf Ultra flüssig tolle Grafik, Atmosphärisch der Knaller ohnehin, anspruchsvolle Rätselquests, tolle Story (Bioware kann sich da eine Scheibe abschneiden) die Filme teilweise einfach nur genial mit Humor...u.s.w.

Man merkt glaube ich das ich begeistert bin. Auch endlich nicht mehr dieses ewige Blink Blink diese überladenen Effekte. Atm überlege ich sogar ob ich GW2 dafür sausen lasse.

Klar das nur der erste Eindruck aber wenn es nur annähernd so weiter geht.. Prima!

Daumen hoch Funcom!

Grüßle

Yrrgw


----------



## Derulu (1. Juli 2012)

13101987 schrieb:


> Für mich müssen sie unbedingt etwas an der Charaktererstellung machen. Es kann sein, dass ich von AION verwöhnt bin, aber dennoch finde ich es bei tsw zu wenig.



Sobald der Schönheitschirurg (ca. Ende August) seinen laden eröffnet (und noch einmal, der erste Besuch ist kostenlos, ab dem zweiten mal kostet es PAX, also die Ingamewährung), werden die Regler noch einmal umfangreichere Auswahlmöglichkeiten bekommen. Woran sich nichts ändern wird (und das ist Massenanstürmen wie zB. im Fusang-Project unter Vollauslastung geschuldet) , ist der Körperbau, da genau der in AoC immer wieder für die wahnsinnig nervigen Clippingfehler sorgt, die sie hier eindämmen wollen


----------



## Efgrib (1. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich meinte da das lustige "Filth"-Geballere...das zieht sich richtig hin finde ich, zumal dann, wenn man weiß, man selber kriegt dafür NIX, keine EP, keinen Loot, noch nichtmal n Erfolgserlebnis






natürlich geht das: einfach nicht die shotgun  nehmen sondern umdrehen und die ubahn-station über die treppe nach oben verlassen und voila biste da raus (geht sogar beim 1. char schon)
aber hauptsache mal gemeckert...


----------



## Sethek (1. Juli 2012)

Efgrib schrieb:


> natürlich geht das: einfach nicht die shotgun nehmen sondern umdrehen und die ubahn-station über die treppe nach oben verlassen und voila biste da raus (geht sogar beim 1. char schon)
> aber hauptsache mal gemeckert...



...aber sonst gehts dir noch gut, oder?
Hier gehts um erste Eindrücke, dass man da was nicht mitbekommen oder falsch verstanden haben könnte liegt in der Natur der Sache. Das hat dann aber mit "hauptsach Meckern" in etwa so viel zu tun wie Dein ad hominem mit nem vernünftigen post.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. Juli 2012)

ich bin mit meinen chars total unzufrieden. habe mir jetz schon 5 mal nen neuen erstellt und find ihn immer noch doof 

ich finds einfach total langweilig menschen zu spielen.


----------



## Byson (1. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ich bin mit meinen chars total unzufrieden. habe mir jetz schon 5 mal nen neuen erstellt und find ihn immer noch doof
> 
> ich finds einfach total langweilig menschen zu spielen.



Das ist natürlich doof das du ein Spiel gewählt hast welches in unserer Welt spielt ^^


----------



## Micro_Cuts (1. Juli 2012)

Byson schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich doof das du ein Spiel gewählt hast welches in unserer Welt spielt ^^



da hast du recht 

naja eigentlich wollt ichs mir nach dem headstart kaufen aber ich glaub wird nix draus. mir gefallen die chars die man sich erstellen kann einfach nicht.


----------



## Firderis (1. Juli 2012)

Dann warte, Ende August sollen Schönheitsoperationen (aka. neue Modells) ins Spiel finden:

http://www.thesecretworld.com/deutsch/news/der_ultimative_guide_zu_den_weiteren_plaenen_fuer_die_charakteranpassung


----------



## amnie (1. Juli 2012)

naja andere spezies werden dann aber trotzdem nich kommen ;D


----------



## Paldano (1. Juli 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen, ich bin begeistert. Ich bin zwar immernoch nicht über Kings hinaus aber hab auch schon 5 mal Polaris gemacht. Der letzte Run war dann knapp 15-20 mins es ging jedenfalls fix. In der Zeit hatte meine Tochter ein Folge Pokemon ohne Werbung gesehen. Also Tipp ich mal auf knapp 20 minuten. 

Ich kann einfach nur sagen die Rätselquesten sind doch super spassig, ich war am Anfang noch wirklich sehr dagegen aber man kommt doch recht schnell hinter. Leider sind zwei Questen verbuggt, soll aber schon bald behoben sein. Ich hab mir auch ein schönes Build gemacht mit Pistole und Ele wo ich geheilt werde wenn ich krite einen dot mache und nen buff bekomme. Wer halt nicht so Lust hat zu expiremntieren, der kann ja auch die vorhandenen Builds nehmen, dort is auch sehr viel auswahl zumal anscheinend sogar jede Fraktion seine eigenen Builds hat. 

Einzige was ich nicht so toll finde, ist das Handwerk, denn man kann wirklich kaum brauchbares bzw wirklich sehr spät bauen. Denn mats bekommt man nur ql0 und das auch nicht wirklich oft bis man die dann mal auf ql3 hat dauert es ewig und dann braucht man ja auch noch die richtigen kits, die droppen halt auch sehr selten zumindest wenn man solo spielt.


----------



## MrGimbel (2. Juli 2012)

Werkzeugkits kann man kaufen. Bei den orochi-Typen oben am Hubschrauber sollte es einen Händler geben. Bei den Venediktypen in Savage Coast auch. Naja ein Zentralerpunkt für solche Händler wäre trotzdem klasse. 

Achja... meine Nummer 1 der durchgeknalltesten Rätselquest ist zurzeit Gravitation^^


----------



## Paldano (2. Juli 2012)

schönen Dank für den Tipp! Bislang hatte ich nur bei der Polizei geschaut. Hab aber gesehen das es dort Händler gibt dachte einfach nur die haben auch nix anderes . Super kann ich mir wenigst paar Glyphen bauen.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

darf ich eingentlich menschen opfern, foltern und zum antichrist werden ?

habe halt blut geleckt von swtor deren böse system ^^

ist halt schön mal nicht immer der strahlende held sein zu müssen liebe ja adventures mit karmsystem


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> darf ich eingentlich menschen opfern, foltern und zum antichrist werden ?



definitiv nein...keine Dialoge (oder Dialogoptionen) mit "Pseudoentscheidungen", die eigentlich nichts wirklich verändern


----------



## amnie (2. Juli 2012)

was schon schade is 

aber naja, so. ich habs dann auch endlich ma nach kingsmouth geschaft. drachen-intro bis jetzt schonma kuhl. blöd nur, dass ich so 'schlau' war mir direkt ma am anfang alle waffen mitzunehmen weil ich nen bissel rumprobieren wollte.. nur um dann festzustellen dass man deutlich weniger beutel-platz hat als in der beta, ich also wohl gleich alles wieder loswerden kann. schade, aber naja, dann halt jeden tag zurück nach seol um ne neue auszuprobieren. lach. 

vor allem hab ich auch noch viel zeugs vom vorbestellerbonus un the secret war wo soll das denn alles hin...? :/
(und was machen die leute, die die andere packete gekauft haben? lach)

na egal. neues gibts nich wirklich zu berichten, außer dass mir so kleinigkeiten schonma gefallen, wie zb die zweifarbige haarfarbe (hey, ich starr meinen char schließlich die ganze zeit an)

seol is so von dem was ich bisher gesehen hab auch ganz nett, weiß nich warum da so viele meinen sie verlaufen sich (is mir am ersten beta-we in london auch passiert *hust*hust*)


----------



## Wizkid (2. Juli 2012)

Ich bin absolut begeistert von TSW. In Kingsmouth hab ich einige Quests gemacht, die ich noch nie anderen Spielen erlebt hatte. Die waren so komplex das ich wirklich mal out of the box nachdenken mußte oder in den Geschichts- und Sprachbüchern im Web wälzte.
Das Spiel strotzt nur so von Details. Sei es die wirklich klasse aussehenden Landschaften oder die Texturen an sich. Die Musik passt zu jedem Gebiet und zu jeder Situation. Ich hab mir gestern sogar den Soundtrack als MP3 gekauft, da ich die Jungs ein wenig supporten möchte.
Der Wheeltree hats mir auch angetan. Bin erst vorgestern auf die Decks aufmerksam geworden, die Vorschläge für Kombinationen geben und bei Erfüllung ein Outfit spendieren, was vermutlich je nach Fraktion auch noch anders aussieht.
Der PvP Teil hat es mir deswegen auch angetan. Er lief super flüssig und forderte. Leider ist das Balancing der Gruppierungen noch nicht gut. Da die meisten Templer zocken. 
War beim Questen ständig am nachdenken, welches Build für den PvP richtig cool wäre. Bei anderen MMOs hatte man meistens nur 2 typische Builds, bei TSW ist die Anzahl weit weit größer. Wer mal Magic gespielt hat, weiß worauf ich anspiele.
Ich hab jedenfalls 2 sehr lange Nächte mit TSW verbracht, was ich schon sehr sehr lange nicht mehr für ein Spiel machte.
Das Spiel wird nicht floppen davon gehe ich aus. Es ist einfach alles viel zu gut gemacht und das Setting ist einfach nur frisch und cool. Ich bin mir sicher, daß es sich durch Mund zu Mund Propaganda schneller als erahnt verbreiten wird.
Ich bin jedenfalls kurz davor mir den LTA zu holen.


----------



## Wizkid (2. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ich meinte da das lustige "Filth"-Geballere...das zieht sich richtig hin finde ich, zumal dann, wenn man weiß, man selber kriegt dafür NIX, keine EP, keinen Loot, noch nichtmal n Erfolgserlebnis



Doch das kann man abbrechen. Steht auch gleich am Anfang. Du mußt nur die Treppe im Anfangsraum hochgehen und den Ausgang (Das Gitter) anklicken.


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Der Wheeltree hats mir auch angetan. Bin erst vorgestern auf die Decks aufmerksam geworden, die Vorschläge für Kombinationen geben und bei Erfüllung ein Outfit spendieren, *was vermutlich je nach Fraktion auch noch anders aussieht.*



Nicht nur das, auch hat jede Fraktion andere Decks^^


----------



## Sethek (2. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> was schon schade is
> 
> aber naja, so. ich habs dann auch endlich ma nach kingsmouth geschaft. drachen-intro bis jetzt schonma kuhl. blöd nur, dass ich so 'schlau' war mir direkt ma am anfang alle waffen mitzunehmen weil ich nen bissel rumprobieren wollte.. nur um dann festzustellen dass man deutlich weniger beutel-platz hat als in der beta



Dass links unten deine maximale Kapazität aufgeführt ist und sich das Inventar selbständig vergrößert, wenns an seine Grenzen stößt (Standardmäßig glaub ich hat man Platz für 50 items), das ist Dir aber schon aufgefallen, oder? 


&#8364;dit: meine Questfavoriten bislang: Kingsmouth Code / Gravity.
Für die erste 2,5 Stunden gebraucht, für die zweite deutlich weniger - aber beide waren einfach genial.

Jedem, der diese quests macht, rate ich: Spoilert euch nicht, die kann man nur einmal richtig machen, danach kennt man als Spieler ja die Lösung - versaut euch das nicht


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> definitiv nein...keine Dialoge (oder Dialogoptionen) mit "Pseudoentscheidungen", die eigentlich nichts wirklich verändern



schade 

und sie haben was verändert ^^ das gesicht von meinem char ^^


----------



## amnie (2. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Dass links unten deine maximale Kapazität aufgeführt ist und sich das Inventar selbständig vergrößert, wenns an seine Grenzen stößt (Standardmäßig glaub ich hat man Platz für 50 items), das ist Dir aber schon aufgefallen, oder?



junger man, als jemand der selbst sachen die im intro gesagt werden nicht mitbekommt sollteste das aber ma nen bissel freundlicher sagen


----------



## Firderis (2. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, auch hat jede Fraktion andere Decks^^


Wer sich dazu "spoilern" lassen möchte, hier habe ich die Videos dazu (grosse Spoiler sind es ja nicht, man sieht die Kleidung auch als Comic im Spiel bei den Decks):

Bekleidung Templer männlich
Bekleidung Templer weiblich
Bekleidung Illuminati männlich
Bekleidung Illuminati weiblich
Bekleidung Drachen männlich
Bekleidung Drachen weiblich 

Aus diesem Thread entnommen: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *[Lösungen, Tipps & Tricks] Dinge, die ich gerne früher gewusst hätte!*


----------



## clockwerk123 (2. Juli 2012)

wie sieht es z.z auf dem server mit den fraktionbalancing aus? ist es relativ ausgewogen oder überwiegt eine der Fraktionen?
lg


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2012)

clockwerk123 schrieb:


> wie sieht es z.z auf dem server mit den fraktionbalancing aus? ist es relativ ausgewogen oder überwiegt eine der Fraktionen?
> lg



Aktuell überwiegen im PvP Templer...es scheinen sehr viele "Progress-"PvP-Spieler Templer erstellt zu haben (die jetzt über PvP Erfahrungspunkte sammeln) . Drachen sind dort aktuell noch eher selten vertreten, das sollte man aber erst 1-2 Wochen nach Releas bewerten. In den PvE-Gebieten wirkt es zumindest optisch relativ ausgeglichen


----------



## Micro_Cuts (2. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aktuell überwiegen im PvP Templer...es scheinen sehr viele "Progress-"PvP-Spieler Templer erstellt zu haben (die jetzt über PvP Erfahrungspunkte sammeln) . Drachen sind dort aktuell noch eher selten vertreten, das sollte man aber erst 1-2 Wochen nach Releas bewerten. In den PvE-Gebieten wirkt es zumindest optisch relativ ausgeglichen



ich glaube das drachen eher selten bleiben werden. illuminaten und templer sind halt bekannt aus filmen und büchern. 

schade finde ich was sie aus den illuminaten gemacht haben, schon allein der slogan passt nicht. gut finde ich, dass sie das _Auge der Vorsehung_ eingebaut haben


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ich glaube das drachen eher selten bleiben werden. illuminaten und templer sind halt bekannt von filmen und büchern.



Wenn man sich die Ergebisse zB. des Secret War ansieht (wo die Drachen 3 von 4 Wochenaufgaben gewonnen haben) bzw. die alten Auswertung der Umfragen, was die Spieler denn spielen würden, würde ich das so nicht unterschreiben


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juli 2012)

Lieber in der Hölle herschen als im Himmel zu dienen


----------



## Wizkid (2. Juli 2012)

Also der Kingsmouth Code war echt heavy und nach einigen Stunden gab ich auf und hab mir Tipps im Hilfschannel geben lassen. Echt beeindruckend.
Im PVE sind die Fraktionen nach meiner Wahrnehmung ausgeglichen. Im PvP sind es derzeit die Templer. Vermutlich ein paar Powergamer die ihren Vorteil ausnutzen, um schnell EXPs zu sammeln, letztendlich sich selber aber dem Spielspass berauben (jedem sein eigenes Paradies).
Edit: Nach dem aktuellen Patch haben sie die EXPs für den PvP gesenkt. Folglich wirds wieder etwas ausgeglichener werden, vermute ich mal.

Also wenn jede Fraktion ihre eigenen Decks haben, find ich das ja richtig cool.
Die Drachen haben mit dem Ninja schon mal optisch eins der coolsten  

"Send the Ninjas!"


----------



## Derulu (2. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Also der Kingsmouth Code war echt heavy und nach einigen Stunden gab ich auf und hab mir Tipps im Hilfschannel geben lassen. Echt beeindruckend.



An dem hab ich in der Beta auch geknabbert (das war die einzige Investigativquest die ich dort angerührt habe)^^...aber wenn man es mal weiß wie es geht, ist er ziemlich logisch (in den Beta gab's, als ich es endlich raus hatte einen Kopf-Tisch-Moment). Und im Rätseln bin ich jetzt ja durch das Abschluss-ARG drinnen (ich kann es noch imme rnicht fassen, dass ich einer der 200 aktivsten Rätsler weltweit war und einen Slaughterhouseingamehoodie gewonnen habe^^)


----------



## amnie (2. Juli 2012)

nochma glückwunsch ;D


mh hjoa, ich glaube ich muss ma noch nen paar tage warten, bis ich mir auf dem deutschen server nen char erstelle, da mein 'main' ja jetzt schon drache ist. blöd. aber wahrscheinlich werd ich dann da eh nich so viel pvp machen. ma gucken. rätseln un so is jetzt erstma interessanter


----------



## Jesbi (2. Juli 2012)

Bisher gefällt mir TSW durchweg sehr gut.

Die Quest`s machen bisher allesamt Spaß, passt alles in die Story. Besonders sind natürlich die Rätsel Quests, wenn man die Geduld dafür aufbringt.
Ansonsten finde ich die Atmosphäre des Spiels stimmig und es läuft rund.

Jetzt hoffe ich dass diesmal die Begeisterung länger anhält, dann hätte ich endlich ein neues MMO für mich gefunden. 
Aber da ich in der Vergangenheit meist eines Besseren belehrt wurde, nicht zuviel Lob am Anfang, auch wenn die Hoffnung groß ist.

mfg


----------



## Zerasata (3. Juli 2012)

Bisher sehr spaßiges MMO, dass erfrischend andere Wege geht. 
Die Quests sind teilweise erstaunlich gut.

Mal schauen wie sich das PvP entwickelt. Bisher wird ja überwiegend Stonhenge gespielt, das wird sich hoffentlich noch ändern.

Ich bin jedoch ein bischen sekptisch, was die Langzeitmotivation angeht. 
Bei anderen MMOs läuft da viel über Twinks bzw. das Spielen anderer Klassen.
TSW bietet für Twinker eigentlich nur die 3 Fraktionen.
Mal schauen was sich FC da in Zukunft einfallen lässt, um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten.


----------



## Wizkid (3. Juli 2012)

Was das Twinken angeht hab ich da auch meine Zweifel.
Bei Spielen wie WoW beispielsweise gabs je nach Rasse und Fraktion ein anderes Startgebiet und es dauerte eine Weile bis man zu den üblichen Gebieten kam und dann ist da natürlich noch der erwähnte Klassenaspekt.
Bei TSW kaut man praktisch den gleichen Brei noch mal durch mit minimalen Unterschieden. Die Fraktionsquest sind recht rar und kurz (gehe jetzt mal vom Ersten aus) und dann gibts halt noch unterschiedliche Decks. Thats it!

Mittlerweile frag ich mich auch, wie lange es dauern wird, bis ich alle Missionen gemacht habe und alle Landschaften erkundet. Hier liegt der Teufel im Detail. Würde ich nicht ab und zu mir helfen lassen (durch Tipps, Lösungen im Netz) könnte das Spiel schon eine Weile dauern. 
Allein der Kingsmouth Code kann sich einige Stunden hinziehen, wenn man es selber angeht. Aber wenn man das Spiel intensiv zockt, vermute ich mal, daß man nach 2 Monaten alles durch hat. Dann bleiben die Instanzen, die Raids die sicherlich noch kommen werden und das PvP.
Die Quests und Gebiete sind bei weitem aufwendiger als bei anderen MMOs, weswegen ich da meine Zweifel habe, wie oft neuer Content kommt.


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2012)

Zerasata schrieb:


> Mal schauen was sich FC da in Zukunft einfallen lässt, um die Spieler bei der Stange zu halten.



Da gibt es schon was:
Eine (in meinen Augen tolle) Hintergrundstory, die man aber nur ganz durchblickt und versteht, wenn man sie aus der Sicht aller 3 Fraktionen gesehen hat  (und @Wizkid: die wird noch massiv umfangreicher, die Fraktionsquest, was auch logisch ist: welche geheimorgansiation weiht Mitgleider, die gerade erst dazu gekomman sind und sich noch nicht bewiesen haben, in die tiefsten und gößten Geheimnisse ein)

Wobei immer betont wird, dass man keine Twinks braucht, da ein Charakter alleine so viel zu lernen hat 

Anderes Thema:
"Horrorshow" ist die beste Quest, die ich je in einem MMO gesehen habe (ja sogar der Großteil der Singleplayer kann da nicht mithalten)


----------



## Minatrix (3. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Twinken ist ja weder nötig noch "wirklich" vorgesehen (<- meine Empfindung!) Dadurch das man alles lernen kann und fast jede Quest wiederholbar ist, schafft sich der Spieler selbst seinen "Endcontent", hier wird nichts vorgegeben.
Zum Thema "und dann?" aus Spaß, vergleicht doch mal mit anderen Spielen zb dem Branchenriesen.
Wenn ihr da durchgelevelt seid, was kommt dann noch?
Instanzen im HM - bei TSW sind die HMs nicht einfach die selbe Ini mit mehr Schaden und HP sondern häufig mit wirklich mehr Inhalt,
Raids - kann man nur spekulieren, lassen wir mal,
Daylies - ui, bei TSW kann ich mir selber aussuchen welche Quests ich jeden Tag mache und bin nicht gezwungen jeden Tag die selben 15 Quests zu machen,
Erfolge - gibt es bei TSW genau so,
Twinken - eine weitere Waffe "hochziehen" ist quasi das selbe, kein anderer Char aber eine andere Spielweise, alternativ kümmert man sich um eine andere Fraktion, macht da nur die Storymissionen und die Fraktionsquest...,
PvP - huch, auch da wird durchaus was geboten und das ganz ohne PvP Stat. was bedeutet auch der Anfänger kann Erfolg haben ohne die 2 Monate (überspitzt) Vorlaufzeit um sich das aktuelle PvP Gear zu ersterben <- was m.E. die Motivation einfach zu Spielen eindeutig anhebt. 

TSW ist ein Spiel bei dem man etwas umdenken sollte, quasi eine Casualmischung aus Sandbox und Themepark, ich fürchte man muss sich etwas lösen von der Vorstellung das einem alles "vorgekaut" wird - (als oft genanntes Beispiel) manchmal gibt es keine Markierung auf der Karte und man muss tatsächlich dem NSC zuhören oder den Text nochmal lesen, es gibt keine vorgegebenen Daylies, such dir selber deine lieblings Quests, im Journal kann man sogar gucken wann man die wieder annehmen kann!

Und ich liebe die Möglichkeit eigene Notizen auf die Karte machen zu können! *freu*

LG Mina


----------



## Sethek (3. Juli 2012)

Wizkid schrieb:


> Was das Twinken angeht hab ich da auch meine Zweifel.
> Bei Spielen wie WoW beispielsweise gabs je nach Rasse und Fraktion ein anderes Startgebiet und es dauerte eine Weile bis man zu den üblichen Gebieten kam und dann ist da natürlich noch der erwähnte Klassenaspekt.
> Bei TSW kaut man praktisch den gleichen Brei noch mal durch mit minimalen Unterschieden. Die Fraktionsquest sind recht rar und kurz (gehe jetzt mal vom Ersten aus) und dann gibts halt noch unterschiedliche Decks. Thats it!



Da stelle ich mir die Frage, inwiefern ein noch dazu relativ kleines zusätzliches Gebiet mit einem Schwierigkeitsgrad, der den Namen im Grunde echt nicht verdient für Langzeitmotivation sorgen soll. Genaugenommen frage ich mich, was genau an besagtem WoW überhaupt für Langzeitmotvation sorgen soll im Bereich vor dem maximal-Level. Ja, es ist "mehr", aber auch banaler und schneller vorbei.
(Ich kanns nur wiederholen, ich hab zu WotLK-Zeiten nen Hexenmeister auf 80 gebracht _nur_ mit Taste 1 (Schattenblitz) und ohne einmal zu sterben. Das ist keine Kritik, denn ich bin für die Mehrheit der Spieler evtl. nicht so arg repräsentiv, aber es ist eine ziemlich gute Aussage was den Schwierigkeitsgrad angeht. In TSW ist mit einer Taste bereits in der Savage Coast ziemlich und in den Blue Mountains endgültig und definitiv schluss )


EIn ähnlicher Trugschluss sind für mich die "Klassen" - bringt das jetzt wirklich Abwechslung? Mal ehrlich, ich bastel mir in TSW meine eigene "Klasse", die hat zwar keinen Namen und kein eigenes Forum, in denen Nerf- und Buffschreier wechselseitig Amok laufen, dafür aber (deutlich) mehr neue skills/Spielzeit, mehr Kustomisierbarkeit und dadurch substantiell mehr Tiefgang. Und: Ich fühl mich als Individuum...erstens dauert es ewig, bis man wirklich alles kann (Ich denke mal, wir reden bei normaler Spielzeit eher von Monaten), zweitens: selbst wenns so weit ist, kann ich mir "mein" skillset selber zusammenstellen. Individualität ftw!




> Mittlerweile frag ich mich auch, wie lange es dauern wird, bis ich alle Missionen gemacht habe und alle Landschaften erkundet. Hier liegt der Teufel im Detail. Würde ich nicht ab und zu mir helfen lassen (durch Tipps, Lösungen im Netz) könnte das Spiel schon eine Weile dauern.



Bitte, tu Dir einen großen Gefallen - lös Dich von der WoW-Philosophie, und das schnell. Lass Dir NICHT helfen. Die Levelphase ist bei TSW echter content, den man auch als solchen behandeln sollte, will man sich nicht eine große Scheibe Spielspaß schenken. Ja, ich weiß, traditionell will man das lästige Leveln so schnell wie möglich hinter sich bringen und dann in den Itemspiralenprogress einsteigen. So funktioniert TSW nicht - es gibt keine Itemspirale, ich komm auch ohne raids genauso weit mit der Charentwicklung. Es gibt keinen Grund, alles so schnell es geht umzuackern.




> Allein der Kingsmouth Code kann sich einige Stunden hinziehen, wenn man es selber angeht. Aber wenn man das Spiel intensiv zockt, vermute ich mal, daß man nach 2 Monaten alles durch hat. Dann bleiben die Instanzen, die Raids die sicherlich noch kommen werden und das PvP.



Themepark eben - wobei hier wenigstens noch die andauernd fortschreitende Charakterentwicklung positiv zu Buche schlägt.

Den meisten Spielern, die "nur WoW" kennen und entsprechend konditioniert wurden wären, denke ich, besser beraten, das SPiel als "Singleplayer-Spiel mit Co-Op-Modus" zu sehen und zu spielen. Mit der einstudierten Herangehensweise MMO08/15 entgeht einem ne Menge Spaß.


(Das soll jetzt alles übrigens kein WoW-bash sein, ich will gar nicht über dessen Vorzüge oder Nachteile streiten, ich will lediglich konstatieren, dass man, wenn man TSW spielt wie WoW, eigentlich an den Prinzipien von TSW vorbeispielt und dann zu einem Urteil über das SPiel kommt, das ihm nicht gerecht wird und werden kann, weils eben kein "World of Cthulhu" ist.
Wenn ich sehe, wie viele Spieler mit der Brachlandmentalität zu Werke gehen und wie oft im allgemeinen Channel sozusagen nach Mankriks Frau gefragt wird...mir tun die Spieler leid, weil denen vermutlich nichtmal der Gedanke kommt, die könnten was verpassen...)




			
				Derulu schrieb:
			
		

> Anderes Thema:
> "Horrorshow" ist die beste Quest, die ich je in einem MMO gesehen habe (ja sogar der Großteil der Singleplayer kann da nicht mithalten)


Ich HASSE sie.
Ich kann nicht Plattformieren, und ich war schon in Metal Gear Solid schei...nbar überfordert. Ich meide generell die Schleichquests und mach sie maximal ganz am Schluß von nem Gebiet wenns nicht anders geht. Aber technisch sind sie gut gemacht, muss man zugeben.

Ich selber mag lieber die Puzzlequests (Der bereits erwähnte Kingsmouth-Code, die "Men in Black Vans"vom Skaterkid, "Dead Air" am Flughafen und die genialen Vergnügungsparkquests...so vel Spaß an einer normalen Quest hatte ich in nem MMO noch nicht. Schade nur, dass ich das tüfteln nie mehr wiederholen kann, es sei denn, ich krieg irgendwie nen funktionstüchtigen Neuralisator in die Finger - für die würd ich mich glatt blitzdingsen. Nachts um halb eins mit nem Kumpel iM TS zu zweit an "gravity" tüfteln war einfach GENIAL!


----------



## Belo79 (3. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein Senf....

Nachdem ich ca. 10 Stunden im Spiel verbracht habe, muss ich sagen, nicht schlecht was FC da abgeliefert hat.
Wenn ich es mit den neuen MMO´s der letzten Jahre vergleiche, kann es meiner Meinung nach einige in die Tasche stecken (z.B. SWTOR)

Positives:
- Atmosphere (alles sehr liebevoll gestaltet, da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben)
- Skillsystem gefällt mir richtig gut, man hat sehr viele Freiheiten
- Questaufbau - viel Abwechslung und knifflige Aufgaben (ob es später auch noch so ist, kein Ahnung)
- Kampfsystem fühlt sich sehr gut an (direkt und schnell)
- Grafikengine
- PvP macht Fun (habe allerdings erst ein paar Bg´s gespielt)

Negativ:
- Crafting -> verstehe das System nicht wirklich, kann aber auch an mir liegen 

Fazit:
Werde erst mal dabei bleiben.

Grüße,

B.


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2012)

Belo79 schrieb:


> Negativ:
> - Crafting -> verstehe das System nicht wirklich, kann aber auch an mir liegen



Dazu gibt es zeir "Einführungsquests", eine, wie man eine Waffe baut (bei Moose beim Sheriffbüro) und eine, wie man Glyphen baut und diese dann in Waffen einbaut  (ich glaube es gibt noch eine mit Tränken, die hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden)


----------



## Belo79 (3. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es zeir "Einführungsquests", eine, wie man eine Waffe baut (bei Moose beim Sheriffbüro) und eine, wie man Glyphen baut und diese dann in Waffen einbaut  (ich glaube es gibt noch eine mit Tränken, die hab ich aber noch nicht gefunden)



Danke Dir, das werde ich heute Abend mal probieren


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

hm, offizielles funcom forum und buffed news kommentaren scheint es eher schlecht zu laufen 

wenn man überhaupt von forum sprechen darf ^^

4 geschlossene unterforen mit alten beta content ein offtopic und ein allgemein forum und ogott ograus die account seite ist ja mal gruslig da sollte man den html designer für vierteilen


----------



## Nerdavia (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hm, offizielles funcom forum und buffed news kommentaren scheint es eher schlecht zu laufen
> 
> wenn man überhaupt von forum sprechen darf ^^
> 
> 4 geschlossene unterforen mit alten beta content ein offtopic und ein allgemein forum und ogott ograus die account seite ist ja mal gruslig da sollte man den html designer für vierteilen




Es wurde doch gesagt das es ein neues Forum geben wird......


----------



## Derulu (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hm, offizielles funcom forum und buffed news kommentaren scheint es eher schlecht zu laufen
> 
> wenn man überhaupt von forum sprechen darf ^^
> 
> 4 geschlossene unterforen mit alten beta content ein offtopic und ein allgemein forum und ogott ograus die account seite ist ja mal gruslig da sollte man den html designer für vierteilen



Das neue Forum mit der Accounteinbindung steht in den Startlöchern und startet entweder heute oder die nächsten Tage

die Accountseite ist Funcomsstandard (AoC und AO sieht genauso aus)


----------



## Sethek (3. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> die Accountseite ist Funcomsstandard (AoC und AO sieht genauso aus)



Ein sarkastischer Mensch würde hier vermutlich anmerken, dass Fäkalien immer noch Fäkalien bleiben, auch wenn man sie konsequent über Jahre hinweg in gleicher Form und Weise produziert.
Gottseidank bin ich aber kein sarkastischer Mensch.


----------



## Nerdavia (4. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Ein sarkastischer Mensch würde hier vermutlich anmerken, dass Fäkalien immer noch Fäkalien bleiben, auch wenn man sie konsequent über Jahre hinweg in gleicher Form und Weise produziert.
> Gottseidank bin ich aber kein sarkastischer Mensch.




AOC war alles andere als eine Fäkalie....immer sachlich bleiben und nicht unfair werden


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2012)

Ähm...
Also...
Wie sag ichs jetzt am besten...ich versuchs mal mit "Wann zum Geier hab ich gesagt, AoC wäre scheisse?"

Das von mir gewählte Bild sollte folgendes aussagen, und das eben kurz und pointiert:
Wenn ein gefühlter Mangel an einem Produkt oder einem bestimmten Aspekt welchselbigen vorliegt, dann ist es für diesen Mangel und die negativen Aspekte, die sich daraus ergeben, irrelevant, bei wie vielen Vorgängermodellen genau der selbe Mangel vorhanden war.

Sprich: Beschwert sich jemand über die Griffe an einem Auto, weil er da mit seinen Wurstgriffeln nicht gescheit reinkommt, dann ist es als Gegenargument relativ unbrauchbar, auszuführen, dass die Griffe bei den Vorgängermodellen genauso gebaut waren. Wenn überhaupt liefert das nur Munition für die ursprüngliche Kritik (im Sinne von "nix gelernt".)

Jetzt hab ich wieder ne Analogie gebraucht...ich kann halt nicht aus meiner Haut. Ich hoffe aber, es wurde deutlich, dass ich niemals gesagt habe oder auch nur andeuten wollte, AoC sei von Beschaffenheit, Geruch oder allgemeiner Qualität ein Fäkalprodukt.


(Ich fand das ursprüngliche AoC zu release tatsächlich - für mich ganz persönlich - bodenlos schlecht, Gründe wurden weltnetzweit ja genug breitgetreten. Genauso bin ich aber der erste, der das heutige AoC in vollsten Zügen zu loben bereit ist, denn für mich ist die Entwicklung, die AoC hingelegt hat (von pfui zu hui) beispielhaft. Aber darum gings ja hier gar nicht, es ging ja um die Accountverwaltung )


----------



## Nerdavia (4. Juli 2012)

Durch die Blume hat es jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch herauslesen können.....


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2012)

Nerdavia schrieb:


> Durch die Blume hat es jeder halbwegs intelligente Mensch herauslesen können.....



Was Du interpretierst und herausliest ist Deine Sache, ebenso die Intelligenz, die Du Dir selber und anderen zuschreibst - dazu habe ich keine Meinung.
Weder habe ich AoC als Fäkalie deklariert, noch lag das in meiner Absicht.


----------



## amnie (4. Juli 2012)

nun, wenn du solche vergleiche herziehst.... (und deine verwendung vom wort sarkastisch war übrigens auch falsch, aber man will ja nich kleinlich sein ;D)


so, ma zurück zum thema:

ist uns eigentlich allen klar, dass wir zombies töten? jawohl. zombies. das ansich ist doch schonma super


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2012)

Fangt ihr (2...oder sind es jetzt schon 3?) schon wieder zu streiten an?

Man darf das durchaus als Warnung verstehen


----------



## Sethek (4. Juli 2012)

Ey sagt mal, sitz ich im falschen Film?
Sarkasmus, weils Hohn war ob des verteidigens eines Elements von Funcoms Accountverwaltung vermittelst "war schon immer so." (beliebte wie unbrauchbare deutsche Begründung für die Nichtbehebung eines Mißstandes  ) und kein Wort darüber, dass ein Spiel als ganzes Mist wäre - also entweder hab ich jedwedes Gefühl für die deutsche Sprache verloren, oder aber hier will jemand krampfhaft was in meine Zeilen reininterpretieren was bei nüchterner, dem thread folgender Betrachtung schlicht und ergreifend nicht da ist, ganz egal, ob das böse böse F-Wort auftaucht.


Mehr werd ich zu dem Thema jetzt nicht mehr äußern, gehört weder thematisch (hier gehts nicht um AoC) hier rein, noch dients der Diskussion generell.

@Derulu: Keine Ahnung, ich mag eigentlich nicht streiten...ich wollte nur klarstellen, wie ein post gemeint war (und nachdem ich ihn mir jetzt reiflich und mehrfach durch den Kopf gehen hab lassen fühl ich mich wirklich im Recht ). Mehr, als nochmal klar zu sagen "Weder habe noch wollte ich AoC kacke nennen" kann ich ja wohl kaum tun, oder?


----------



## amnie (4. Juli 2012)

also wenn ich 'streite' sieht das anders aus, ich glaube auch nicht dass sethek das so aufgefasst hat wie du, außerdem ham wir letztes mal auch nich gestritten, war schlichtweg nen missverständis aufgrund einmischung eines admins (wobei die durchaus berechtigt war) 
(und jetzt is aber ma wirklich gut)


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

mein charakter






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so nach 6 stunden new yorck fertig ^^

ficken oder gefickt werden - das trinkwasser ist mit lsd angereichert - eine weltuntergangskirche die stark an scitolgy erinnert bis jetzt ist die atmosphäre cool


----------



## dhorwyn (8. Juli 2012)

Hab mir jetzt mal gestern und heute rund 22 stunden gegeben (Freundin mal ausnahmsweise ausser haus, da muss es ballern^^)  und muss sagen ich bin sehr, sehr posivit überrascht.

- Sehr geile Atmosphäre (Silent Hill, Resident Evil lassen grüßen)
- spannende Hauptstory-Line, Nebenquests ebenfalls ok (da oftmals richtig gute und schwierige Rätsel) Soloinstanzen (meist kurz und in der Hauptline) prima, 
- 5er Instanz (erst eine gesehen die aber 3x durch) bisher auch nix zu mäkeln. 
- Skillsystem top macht echt Spaß damit zu experimentieren. Die Char-Animationen wirken bissl hölzern aber ansonst gefällt mir optisch alles bestens.
- PvP nicht übel, aber da sollte auf jeden Fall noch mehr kommen.
- Sprint statt Mount find ich auch ok, passt halt zum Setting/Story. Immerhin gibts ja 100% schneller. (62,5, 75 und 100% gegen Geld, keine andere  Begrenzung)


Generell mag ich dass man nicht von Quests erschlagen wird, bzw. von ihrer Anzahl, schön übersichtlich und lassen sich gut abarbeiten. Das Kampfystem ist flott und lässt bei mir auch keine Wünsche übrig.

Mit Kleidung (zb gegen Gold in den Hauptstädten) lässt sich der Charakter auch optisch relativ gut individualisieren. Sind halt keine Rüstungen mit viel Deko, sondern halt gewöhnliche Kleidung, alles andere wär aber eh seltsam in dem Spiel. Die Fraktions-Kleidungen find ich auch schön.

Rundum bin sehr gespannt wies weitergeht, echt ziemlich stark geworden, macht Spaß und Laune, auch wenn sichs sehr stark wie ein Action/Adventure und zwar im Single-Mode spielt, aber gut in welchem MMO ist das heute nicht die Regel? Und sagt ja keiner dass man keine Gruppen machen kann...teilweise haben die Mobs nämlich ziemlich viele HP, da ist zu zweit auch nicht grad sinnlos.

5er Gruppen-Quests auf der normalen Welt brauch ich auch keine mehr, muss ich ehrlich sagen. Bis man da wieder Tank, Heal und DDs beieinander hat....dauert oft länger als für ne Ini. (zumindest wars früher in WoW und Lotro so, mittlerweile ja nicht mehr - weils die Elite-Quests für Singleplayer angepasst haben^^ - verstehe den Weg davon abzugehen bei einem neuen Spiel vollkommen)

Mal schauen wie sich alles weiter entwickelt, atm sind GW2 und TSW fix eingeplant nebeneinander und evtl. noch MoP gucken, aber mal sehen wie sich TSW entwickelt, vor allem in Endgame. Auf jeden Fall find ichs persönlich  jetz schon zigmal besser und viel stimmiger als SWTOR (auf das ich mich sehr gefreut hatte, und für mich in fast jeder Hinsicht ne riesen Enttäuschung war). Nebenbei noch bissl Lotro wegen LTA.

Im Grunde wirken die anderen MMOs aber schon etwas altbacken jetzt (bei weitem nicht nur grafisch)...das erste MMO welches ich gespielt habe, dass mal etwas ausm Rahmen fällt. GW2 hab ich leider noch keine Beta gespielt, darf nur noch am letzten WE mitmachen^^ späte preorder^^


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2012)

dhorwyn schrieb:


> - Sprint statt Mount find ich auch ok, passt halt zum Setting/Story. Immerhin gibts ja 100% schneller. (62,5, 75 und 100% gegen Geld, keine andere Begrenzung)



Doch...schon eine andere Begrenzung: Fraktionsrang (+62,5% zB. erst mit FactionRank 3)


----------



## dhorwyn (9. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Doch...schon eine andere Begrenzung: Fraktionsrang (+62,5% zB. erst mit FactionRank 3)



oh ok, hab ich gestern dann übersehen, dachte ich hätt mir mit FR3 gleich alle kaufen können, wenn ich das Geld gehabt hätt^^ alles klar, hat mir auch irgendwie verwundert


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. Juli 2012)

Mir macht TSW immer noch viel Spass. Es ist für mich jedoch das Single Player lastigste MMO das ich je gezockt habe.

Solo Inis, kaum Gruppenquests, auch das Design der Quests ist nicht wirklich MMO tauglich - obwohl es mir viel Spass macht


----------



## amnie (13. Juli 2012)

naja die quests sind ja - zumindest so wie ich das verstehe - so ähnlich wie das auch schon in FFXI und anderen 'alten' MMOs war... man kann sie zwar theoretisch alleine questen/rumschnetzel aber besser/sinnvoller wäre es, eben inner gruppe... also in kingsmouth vll. noch nich so, aber dann ab so blue mountain sollte man vll damit anfangen. 
ich hab jetzt auch schon savage coast so gut wie alles mit anderen leuten zusammen gemacht un da merkt man schon eher nen 'vorankommen' als wenn man alles die ganze zeit allein macht. soloinis werden auch (zumindest gefühlt) weniger


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Naja, man wird wohl kaum viele schlechte Bewertungen bekommen in einem Forum in dem es um das Spiel geht.

Ich habe es in der Beta antesten können... Die Story hat mich direkt gepackt und auch die Quests fand ich interessant.

Jedoch hat mir das Combat-System nicht so wirklich gefallen. Was eigentlich sehr schade es. Denn ich war sehr schnell frustriert und habe deswegen nicht weitergespielt, obwohl ich doch gerne gewusst hätte wie die Story weitergeht.

mfg


----------



## amnie (13. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Naja, man wird wohl kaum viele schlechte Bewertungen bekommen in einem Forum in dem es um das Spiel geht.



also .das. halte ich doch eher für ein gerücht


----------



## Minatrix (13. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Jedoch hat mir das Combat-System nicht so wirklich gefallen. Was eigentlich sehr schade es. Denn ich war sehr schnell frustriert und habe deswegen nicht weitergespielt, obwohl ich doch gerne gewusst hätte wie die Story weitergeht.



Warum frustriert? Wenn ich fragen darf...


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Warum frustriert? Wenn ich fragen darf...



Es fühlt sich so verhakt an.

Wozu habe ich z.b. eine Waffe gehabt wenn die Zombies mir so oder so immer bis auf die Pelle gerückt sind. Man konnte also eh einfach stehenbleiben.
Wirklich klar welche Fähigkeiten gut sind und welche nicht war es auch nicht. Ich konnte jedenfalls einfach alle Tasten drücken und die Gegner lagen einfach.
Das Ausweichen war eigentlich eine gute Idee... aber wie bereits erwähnt, holen einen selbst die Zombies so oder so ein.

Mehr kann ich leider nicht dazu sagen, außer das es mir halt so einfach nicht gefiel.

mfg


----------



## Saji (13. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> Mir macht TSW immer noch viel Spass. Es ist für mich jedoch das Single Player lastigste MMO das ich je gezockt habe.
> 
> Solo Inis, kaum Gruppenquests, auch das Design der Quests ist nicht wirklich MMO tauglich - obwohl es mir viel Spass macht



Und das von jemanden der das beste Singleplayer-MMORPG der letzten zehn Jahre gespielt hat; SWTOR. 

Spaß muss natürlich sein, auch wenn er weh tut. Ein MMORPG definiert sich nicht darüber wie viele Gruppenquests es gibt sondern wie viele Spieler Gruppen bilden. Und letzteres nimmt halt immer mehr ab. Und wenn du mit Solo-Inis die Sachen wie den Keller des Bergbaumuseums meinst... sorry, aber das ist einfach ein instanzierter Solobereich und hat mit einem Dungeon nichts gemein. Und das Questdesign... was ist daran nicht MMO-tauglich? Sind's die Rätsel? Daneben gibt es noch genug "Töte x Zombies", "Sammel drei Überwachungskameras" oder "Folge der Spur und töte das, was am Ende steht". Wenn du einen Grinder suchst in dem es nur darum geht Monster zu töten lege ich dir Tera ans Herz. Ist im Moment vielleicht der beste, auf deutsch erhältliche MMO-Grinder.
Naja, soviel mal zur Kritik an der Kritik. *g*

Ich habe jetzt auch schon ein paar Stunden in Kingsmouth verbracht, schon über 1000 Zombies erlegt und mich von einem verbuggten Wendigo töten lassen. Bisher gefällt mir TSW ganz gut. Atmosphäre ist top, das Setting halt mal etwas ganz anderes und die Waffen reichen von klassisch realistisch (Sturmgewehr ect) bis hin zu mystisch okkult. Toll finde ich auch das ich mein Questlog nicht sinnlos vollballern, eine Runde drehen und dann 10 Quests abgeben kann, sondern nur immer ein paar Aufträge im Kopf behalte. Schade finde ich hingegen das man als Neuling mit dem Kräfterad so allein gelassen wird. 525 Möglichkeiten und keine Hilfestellung vom Spiel, nur ein klitzekleiner Schubs in eine grobe Richtung dank der Waffe, die man sich zu Beginn aussuchen darf. Danach fühlte ich mich so, als hätte man mich als Kind neben ein fremdes Kind gesetzt und allein gelassen. Nur noch der Blick der beider Eltern auf mir, die gespannt darauf warten was denn nun passiert. Im echten Leben würde ich sowas als typischen "awkward moment" bezeichnen. Gegebenenfalls auch als "I have no idea what I'm doing". 
Dank Foren und hilfsbereiter Spieler findet man sich zwar auch so irgendwann zurecht, aber so eine Hilfestellung hätte ich mir direkt vom Spiel gewünscht. Da hätte man lieber das Tutorial am Anfang, in der U-Bahn, ändern sollen. Etwas weniger Action, dafür vielleicht mehr Einführung ins Kräfterad. Vielleicht habe ich das alles aber auch vor lauter Zombies total übersehen, wer weiß.

Meine Note für TSW bis jetzt: 2+


----------



## Micro_Cuts (13. Juli 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Und das von jemanden der das beste Singleplayer-MMORPG der letzten zehn Jahre gespielt hat; SWTOR.



beide spielen ähneln sich. aber TSW ist wie ich finde noch mehr auf single player zugeschnitten. swtor haste z.b. viele gruppenquests. kleiner aber feiner unterschied.


----------



## Saji (13. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> beide spielen ähneln sich. aber TSW ist wie ich finde noch mehr auf single player zugeschnitten. swtor haste z.b. viele gruppenquests. kleiner aber feiner unterschied.





Saji schrieb:


> Ein MMORPG definiert sich nicht darüber wie viele Gruppenquests es gibt sondern wie viele Spieler Gruppen bilden. Und letzteres nimmt halt immer mehr ab.



Du hast nach dem ersten Satz aufgehört zu lesen, stimmt's?


----------



## Sethek (13. Juli 2012)

Wer wird sich denn durch solche banalen Kleinigkeiten wie etwa die Aussagen von Gesprächspartnern von der eigenen Gesprächführung abbringen lassen?


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2012)

Die Ankündigung zum ersten Contentpack (Release 31.0.7.) "Entfesselt" ist raus

http://www.thesecretworld.com/deutsch/news/the_secret_world_ausgabe_nr_1_entfesselt


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2012)

Das klingt so toll <3 *rumfanboy*


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

ich meinte eher das coverfoto

ob das andere so gut wird wie es sein soll ka ^^


----------



## Sethek (13. Juli 2012)

Also ich fand das n bischen viel Wind um n bischen wenig Inhalt, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll...
Nen paar neue Quests und für die neuen nightmare-Modi muss man ja auch nur n paar Bossmechaniken ändern.
Allerdings...monatlich...geht schon in Ordnung, ist aber jetzt nix, was mir orgiastische Jubelschreie entlockt.


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Also ich fand das n bischen viel Wind um n bischen wenig Inhalt, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll...
> Nen paar neue Quests und für die neuen nightmare-Modi muss man ja auch nur n paar Bossmechaniken ändern.
> Allerdings...monatlich...geht schon in Ordnung, ist aber jetzt nix, was mir orgiastische Jubelschreie entlockt.



August wirds etwas mehr (weil ja die Friseure und der Chirurg kommen)^^..und ein Raid steht wohl auch an (ob August oder september, das ist die Frage)


----------



## amnie (13. Juli 2012)

na marktplatz is doch schonma gut. klar, es hat immer den nachgeschmack von 'warum nich von anfang an' aber das lassen wir einfach mal außer acht 

gemeckert wird ja eh immer ;D


----------



## Sethek (13. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> August wirds etwas mehr (weil ja die Friseure und der Chirurg kommen)^^..und ein Raid steht wohl auch an (ob August oder september, das ist die Frage)


Jo, stimmt schon...
In Champions Online haben sie ja auch ein ähnliches System mit den "Comicreihen", aber deutlich infrequenter als hier.
Ist halt das altbekannte generelle Problem von Themeparks. Interessanter und fordernder content dauert in der Produktion, wenn man darauf setzt, ist 3/4 der Zeit das Geschrei nach mehr content da, setzt man die Leute vor geistlose timesink-daily-grind-Geschichten, hat man weniger Arbeit, die Leute sind beschäftigt, aber es wird wegen mangelndem Anspruch gemammelt. 

Das Dumme dran ist nur: es dürften mehr Leute ihr Abo aktiv laufen lassen bei daily-grind-Zeug (wenn auch nur aus dem vagen Gefühl der Befürchtung, man könne ins Hintertreffen geraten, heraus), als wenn man Resourcen, Zeit und Mühen in qualitativ hochwertigen content steckt, aber die Spieler immer mal wieder über längeren Zeitraum das Gefühl haben, sie hätten nix zu tun.

Eventuell war ich auch ein wenig harsch in meiner ersten Reaktion auf die news - Zumal das für "ein monat nach release" verglichen mit der Konkurrenz eigentlich doch ein ganz schöner Batzen ist.

Wie sagte dereinst der Kaiser so schön?
Schaunmermal, dann seng mer scho!


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (15. Juli 2012)

Zum Glück hab ich einen Buddy- Key bekommen und muss sagen: Nein Danke, nix für mich.
Hab nen Illuminati gespielt.

Positiv: 
- Die heutige Welt + bekannte "Mystische" Fraktionen
- Atmosphäre
- Questdialoge
- Skillsystem
- Rätselquests

Negativ:
- Kämpfe sind öde
- Animationen ( alles etwas Steif )
- Charaktererstellung ( ja ich weiss, wird nachgeliefert... )
- NPC´s werden Krampfhaft in Dialogen " Mega cool " dargestellt
- fühle mich irgendwie nicht in einem MMO
- Teilweise das Interface unübersichtlich

Da sich bei mir kein " hui, toll " Gefühl eingestellt hat, lass ich die Finger von. 
Meine Meinung/ Eindruck ! Heisst nicht, dass das Spiel schlecht ist  Viel Spaß denen es gefällt =)
Ich schau frühstens in einem Jahr mal rein.


----------



## Sethek (15. Juli 2012)

Ahoy...
Zunächst mal: Geschmacksache, schade, dass es Dir nicht zusagt, aber andere Publisher haben ja bekanntermaßen auch schöne MMOs
Zwei Punkte möchte ich trotzdem noch kurz aufgreifen.

Da wäre zum einen mal "Kämpfe sind langweilig". In Kingsmouth mag das zu Beginn durchaus stimmen - man hat kaum skills bzw. Variationen, die Gegner haben auch noch nicht wirklich besonders viel auf dem Kasten. Das ändert sich später allerdings deutlich, teilweise kommt man vor lauter rennen, retten, flüchten kaum zum durchschnaufen - selbst bei normalen Wald- und Wiesenmobs.
Hier sind die 24h ein gewisser Hemmschuh, denn ehe man an wirklich interessante und abwechslungsreiche Kämpfe kommt (ironischerweise mindestens ab Ägypten für mich tatsächlich ein Pluspunkt des Spiels im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz), ist die Zeit um.
Andererseits - welches MMO liefert denn abwechslugnsreiche Kämpfe ab im ~ersten Drittel der Charakterentwicklung? Beim altgedienten MMO des Branchenriesen hab ich zu WotLK-Zeiten mal aus Spaß nen Hexer nur mit einer Taste auf 80 gelevelt und hatte nie auch nur im Ansatz Probleme - in TSW kann ich mir derlei Umtriebe gepflegt ins Haupthaar schmieren. 

Zum anderen: "Gewollt cool" - da hast Du Dir leider dann auch die passende Fraktion ausgesucht. Ich find die Illuminati auch nicht sooooo dölle prickelnd in ihrer Umsetzung, die hätten anstatt Schickimicki-Konzernschnösel als "creepy" wohl einen besseren Eindruck gemacht.
Die NSCs, die man so im Verlauf der story trifft, sind im Gegenteil so unterschiedlich und einprägsam, dass ich mir von den meisten tatsächlich sogar den Namen merken kann, und das in meinem Alter 





> - fühle mich irgendwie nicht in einem MMO



Schwer, da was drauf zu sagen, wenn Du das MMO-Feeling nicht irgendwie spezifizieren kannst. 



> - Teilweise das Interface unübersichtlich


Jo, da geb ich Dir recht - und ganz besonders beim chat, bei dem ich echt an mich halten muss, ihn nicht rundheraus als "gemessen am heutigen Standard gänzlich unbrauchbares Fäkalprodukt" zu bezeichnen. Allerdings lass ich das besser, sonst werd ich wieder gemaßregelt, was mir einfällt, irgendwelche Spiele in ihrer gesamtheit so abzukanzeln


----------



## Derulu (15. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> Jo, da geb ich Dir recht - und ganz besonders beim chat, bei dem ich echt an mich halten muss, ihn nicht rundheraus als "gemessen am heutigen Standard gänzlich unbrauchbares Fäkalprodukt" zu bezeichnen. Allerdings lass ich das besser, sonst werd ich wieder gemaßregelt, was mir einfällt, irgendwelche Spiele in ihrer gesamtheit so abzukanzeln



Da man an TSW, ähnlich wie Age of Conan, quasi alles verändern kann mittels "Addons" (die noch dazu relativ einfach zu erstellen sind, da so ziemlich alles auf flash basiert^^) und es für Age of Conan (aber auch für Anarchy Online) genialste Chataddons gibt, seh ich das nicht so als große Schwierigkeit (in SW:ToR kam mir persönlich der Chat noch umständlicher vor, einzig die Farbanpassung ist dort deutlich besser, weil vorhanden^^)


----------



## amnie (15. Juli 2012)

nja. toll. add-ons. ich bin ja eher jemand der fraktion 'kann bitte der entwickler das direkt richtig machen? danke'
lotro is in der hinsicht ja einfach nur nen gläzendes vorbild. auch was den chat betrifft (seitdem kein spiel gesehen, bei dem man standartmäßig das /tell auf das man antworten will einfach anklinken kann)


----------



## dannythefool (16. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> (seitdem kein spiel gesehen, bei dem man standartmäßig das /tell auf das man antworten will einfach anklinken kann)



In TSW geht das (naja, man muss den Namen anklicken).


----------



## Micro_Cuts (16. Juli 2012)

inzwischen nervt es mich ein wenig das ich nur 7 aktive skills habe.

bsp: ich bin tank und habe 2 schadenvermindernde, 1 spott und rest is dmg. wenn ich mir ansehe was später noch für fähigkeiten kommen hab ich am ende wohl nur noch 1-2 schadenfähigkeiten oO ^^

ich dacht erst das es wie in gw2 ist wo die kräfte mehr aufeinander aufbauen, verschiedene effekte auf deine / freunde haben und so, aber neee das is hier leider net der fall.


----------



## amnie (16. Juli 2012)

dannythefool schrieb:


> In TSW geht das (naja, man muss den Namen anklicken).



naja DAS is ja mitlerweile in MMOs eher standart. ich nehme mal an du hast lotro nicht gespielt 
da gabs standartmäßig nen extra tab für flüstern (da is ja schonma gut dass es das bei tsw auch gibt, die anderen fenster sind ja immer buggy nach jedem zonenwechsel oder neustart...)
und .in. diesem tab hatte man an der seite mit allen flüsterconvos seit man eingeloggt is. man konnte also genau nachverfolgen wem man was geschrieben hat und ausversehen dem falschen antworten war auch eher selten der fall (wenn dann eher weil man das extra tab teil nich benutzt hat  )



und micro... naja... im verlaufe des spiels kommt es wohl drauf an, auf was du dich 'spezialisieren' willst. wobei hier spezialisieren relativ is, das kann dann auch ne hybridform sein. im offiziellen forum scheint es da ja mitlerweile zwei lager zu geben.. die einen die meinen man MUSS sich auf eine rolle festlegen und die anderen die meinen man MUSS hybrid sein und immer mindestens zwei haben die theoretisch tanken können, die theoretisch heilen können, die theoreitsch support machen usw usw. 

du kannst ja ebenfalls theoretisch wenn du zb in ner instanz bist nach jedem kampf die spec wechseln. wenn man genug gear manager slots hat is das auch ne sache von sekunden, man muss halt nur das equipt immer mit sich rumschleppen..

ich zb werde es wohl die nächste zeit so machen, dass ich mit nem dps arsenal 'level' und nebenbei meine heilspec 'mitziehe'


----------



## darksilver1 (16. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> inzwischen nervt es mich ein wenig das ich nur 7 aktive skills habe.
> 
> bsp: ich bin tank und habe 2 schadenvermindernde, 1 spott und rest is dmg. wenn ich mir ansehe was später noch für fähigkeiten kommen hab ich am ende wohl nur noch 1-2 schadenfähigkeiten oO ^^
> 
> ich dacht erst das es wie in gw2 ist wo die kräfte mehr aufeinander aufbauen, verschiedene effekte auf deine / freunde haben und so, aber neee das is hier leider net der fall.



Dann würde ich sagen hast du dich mit den System noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt. Die passive Fähigkeiten spielen eine große Rolle. Hinzu kommen noch all die kleinen Sachen welche signets benutze ich, was für gadgets. 

Um dir ein Beispiel zu geben, als dd habe ich durch Änderungen nur an passive Fähigkeiten meine dps verzweifacht, mit aktiven Änderungen ist letzten Endes dann faktor 3 geworden, ohne an meine Ausrüstung geschraubt zu haben. Die Synergie, die man aufbauen kann, war für mich auch etwas überraschend. Ich hätte weniger erwartet.

Hinzu kommt das man in Gruppen Instanzen wirklich einiges zu lernen hat, mit den ganzen Ausweichen und auch wann man dispellt oder unterbricht. Ich habe mir hierzu auch mehr als ein Deck gebastelt, je nachdem was gebraucht wird. Später schwimmt man auch nur so in Punkten und kann einiges an Fähigkeiten lernen.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (16. Juli 2012)

darksilver1 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen hast du dich mit den System noch nicht wirklich auseinander gesetzt. Die passive Fähigkeiten spielen eine große Rolle. Hinzu kommen noch all die kleinen Sachen welche signets benutze ich, was für gadgets.
> 
> Um dir ein Beispiel zu geben, als dd habe ich durch Änderungen nur an passive Fähigkeiten meine dps verzweifacht, mit aktiven Änderungen ist letzten Endes dann faktor 3 geworden, ohne an meine Ausrüstung geschraubt zu haben. Die Synergie, die man aufbauen kann, war für mich auch etwas überraschend. Ich hätte weniger erwartet.
> 
> Hinzu kommt das man in Gruppen Instanzen wirklich einiges zu lernen hat, mit den ganzen Ausweichen und auch wann man dispellt oder unterbricht. Ich habe mir hierzu auch mehr als ein Deck gebastelt, je nachdem was gebraucht wird. Später schwimmt man auch nur so in Punkten und kann einiges an Fähigkeiten lernen.



ich spiel halt gerne tanks und in tsw empinde ich das etwas langweilig. ein feund von mir der schon viel weiter ist und auch die schweren inis tankt, hat z.b. 5 aktive schadens vermindernde fähigkeiten und 2 die schaden machen. das tanken besteht dann nur aus 1,1,1,1,2,1,1,1,1,2 ... ^^

juhoo xD


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

heute fingen die deine mutter beleidigungen im allgemein chat hat zu den üblichen du bist nen noob und verpiss dich aus tsw liebeleien 

naja werde die quests noch mit amnie fertig spielen soweit es geht und dann mal schauen


----------



## Byson (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> heute fingen die deine mutter beleidigungen im allgemein chat hat zu den üblichen du bist nen noob und verpiss dich aus tsw liebeleien
> 
> naja werde die quests noch mit amnie fertig spielen soweit es geht und dann mal schauen



Such dir eine nette Verbindung, blende den Allgemeinen Chat aus und habe viel Spaß mit dem Spiel. 

Das wäre mein Vorschlag wenn die dich nerven.


----------



## Sethek (17. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> ich spiel halt gerne tanks und in tsw empinde ich das etwas langweilig. ein feund von mir der schon viel weiter ist und auch die schweren inis tankt, hat z.b. 5 aktive schadens vermindernde fähigkeiten und 2 die schaden machen. das tanken besteht dann nur aus 1,1,1,1,2,1,1,1,1,2 ... ^^
> 
> juhoo xD



Und wenn er dann NOCH n bischen weiter ist, tankt er so gar nix mehr...weil sobald er dann die aggro hat die DDs, für die er eigentlich tanken sollte, eh Asche sind. 2 Aktive skills sind einer zu wenig, mindestens.


----------



## amnie (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> heute fingen die deine mutter beleidigungen im allgemein chat hat zu den üblichen du bist nen noob und verpiss dich aus tsw liebeleien
> 
> naja werde die quests noch mit amnie fertig spielen soweit es geht und dann mal schauen



wie gesagt, mich soll bloß keiner mehr fragen warum ich lieber auf englischen servern spiele 

davon ab, ja, lass dich nich zu sehr von sowas nerven, das sind alles idioten, und meißt verschwinden die auch ganz schnell wenn sie merken, dass das ach so tolle neue spielzeug doch entweder genauso is wie WoW oder garnich so is wie WoW. lach.



was das tanken angeht, hört sich für mich eher so an, als würde er entweder die falschen skills nutzen, oder eben doch noch nich sooo weit sein wie sich das anhört. wenn ich überlege, dass die leute schon in der normalversion von polaris un inferno nur rumlaufen un in deckung gehen kann ich mir nich vorstellen, dass die kämpfe in den höheren leveln irgendwie mechanisch einfacher sind. mag ja sein, dass man nicht mehr als 3-4 skills im kampf wirklich nutzt, aber das gute an den TSW kämpfen ist doch, dass man eben nicht nur schnöde rumkloppt, sondern auch auf seine umgebung aufpassen muss... auch als tank und heiler


----------



## Sethek (17. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> wie gesagt, mich soll bloß keiner mehr fragen warum ich lieber auf englischen servern spiele



Da ist es mit den Hohlbrot-Krakeelern auch nicht anders oder besser.
Eventuell bleibt man aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung vom schlimmsten verschont, das ist auch schon alles. 
Der allgemeine chat ist seit dem Brachlandchat das Schlimmste, was ich bislang in MMOs erlebt hab. Ich würd ihn gern ausschalten, aber wer beantwortet denn dann gebetsmühlenartig immer wieder die gleichen Fragen? 




> was das tanken angeht, hört sich für mich eher so an, als würde er entweder die falschen skills nutzen, oder eben doch noch nich sooo weit sein wie sich das anhört. wenn ich überlege, dass die leute schon in der normalversion von polaris un inferno nur rumlaufen un in deckung gehen kann ich mir nich vorstellen, dass die kämpfe in den höheren leveln irgendwie mechanisch einfacher sind. mag ja sein, dass man nicht mehr als 3-4 skills im kampf wirklich nutzt, aber das gute an den TSW kämpfen ist doch, dass man eben nicht nur schnöde rumkloppt, sondern auch auf seine umgebung aufpassen muss... auch als tank und heiler



Kann man so unterschreiben. Die Schwierigkeit beim tanken liegt erst gaaaaaaanz zum Schluß wieder zum Teil auf der Aggrogeneration (wenn die DPS-Eumel dann mal so langsa die 1000 weit hinter sich lassen). Eigenltich biste mehr damit beschäftigt, am Leben zu bleiben (den big bangs auszuweichen), adds vom Heiler zu pflücken, den Boss richtig zu positionieren und ganz nebenbei auch noch die Positionierung der restlichen Gruppe im Kopf zu haben (Wo war der Heiler? Man will ja nicht ausser Reichweite sein...oha, debuff auf mir, ich mach AE-Schaden am eigenen Team...uswusf.  )
Wer allerdings mit nur 2 aktiven Fähigkeiten spielt, hat keinen 2. "finisher" - da würd ich dann auch vor nightmare als DD vermutlich nicht soooo glücklich sein. Wenns doch hinhaut, dann nur, wenn die DDs nicht alles rausholen was geht und man selber deutlich in DPS-talismane investiert (und damit seine eigee Standfestigkeit ein wenig torpediert). Damit mein ich nicht nur 1, 2 wie üblich, sondern an die 50%


----------



## Micro_Cuts (17. Juli 2012)

amnie schrieb:


> was das tanken angeht, hört sich für mich eher so an, als würde er entweder die falschen skills nutzen, oder eben doch noch nich sooo weit sein wie sich das anhört. wenn ich überlege, dass die leute schon in der normalversion von polaris un inferno nur rumlaufen un in deckung gehen kann ich mir nich vorstellen, dass die kämpfe in den höheren leveln irgendwie mechanisch einfacher sind. mag ja sein, dass man nicht mehr als 3-4 skills im kampf wirklich nutzt, aber das gute an den TSW kämpfen ist doch, dass man eben nicht nur schnöde rumkloppt, sondern auch auf seine umgebung aufpassen muss... auch als tank und heiler



das ist richtig. das in deckung gehn, viel bewegen und so find ich auch toll als nur an der stelle zu stehn. aber die anzahl der aktiven skills die man benutzt ist halt sehr gering. abzüglich der spot / schadens vermindernden fähigkeiten bleibt kaum was übrig.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> das ist richtig. das in deckung gehn, viel bewegen und so find ich auch toll als nur an der stelle zu stehn. aber die anzahl der aktiven skills die man benutzt ist halt sehr gering. abzüglich der spot / schadens vermindernden fähigkeiten bleibt kaum was übrig.



Du bist auch Tank, kein verkappter DD mit dickerem Lebenspolster  ^^


----------



## amnie (17. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> das ist richtig. das in deckung gehn, viel bewegen und so find ich auch toll als nur an der stelle zu stehn. aber die anzahl der aktiven skills die man benutzt ist halt sehr gering. abzüglich der spot / schadens vermindernden fähigkeiten bleibt kaum was übrig.



naja aber .das. ist doch normal wenn man tank ist, oder nicht? das regt mich ja auch in TOR immer auf wenn ich pug runs mache und der tank dann immer meint statt seiner aggro skills immer mal wieder irgendwelche dummen 'viel dmg' skills zu nutzten. (und bei TOR kann ich es sogar noch eher nachvollziehen weil man bei der fülle an skills auch ma durcheinanderkommen kann oder garnich erst weiß wohin mit sich) ... klar wirkt mehr auswahl anfangs 'besser', aber da is eben dann auch die gefahr groß, dass man nicht die richtigen skills benutzt. was will man denn als tank außer spot sonst noch groß für skills benutzen? die normalen angriffshähigkeiten machen doch nich genug schaden um die aggro zu halten gegenüber nem ausgeskillten und voller dps equipten DD. (und wenn der tank die aggro verliehrt is der heiler traurig )


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

jo hatten gestern ganz komische tanks und die dds erst oje - blieben in jedem ae stehen haben nicht auf aggro geachtet usw ^^


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jo hatten gestern ganz komische tanks und die dds erst oje - blieben in jedem ae stehen haben nicht auf aggro geachtet usw ^^



Ab "Elite", allerspätestens Nightmare extrem fatal (und von den zukünftigen Raids red' ich gar nicht...wenn die so sind wie in AoC, wovon ich aufgrund des sonstigen Schwierigkeitsniveaus jetzt mal mindestens ausgehe...dann gute Nacht, Movement-Legastheniker)


Edit:
Was ich übrigens gut finden würde:
Wenn die Leute, die das Spiel "ungenügend" und "mangelhaft" bewerten hier auch mal kundtun würden, was genau ihre Meinung beeinflusst hat. Nur die Leute mit "befriedigend" bis "sehr gut" ist 1.) langweilig und 2.), wenn man etwas schlecht findet, finde ich, sollte mana uch dazu stehen können, reißt einem ja keiner den Kopf ab


----------



## RoseEvil (17. Juli 2012)

Also, an der Umfrage nehme ich jetzt "Vorerst" nicht Teil. Habe TSW letzte Woche bestellt. Nach dem zweiten Anlauf der Installation (inklu. Patch ) auch zum laufen bekommen ( erster Versuch war durch den abbruch des Patches das Spiel beschädigt und wollte net mehr so wirklich ).

Habe gestern dann nach Feierabend ein wenig reingeschnuppert ( ca 3 h)

und,


es,


war,



super. =)


Werde natürlich weiter Spielen ( ca 2-3 h nach Feierabend). Würde jetzt Sehr Gut Auswählen, aber nach nur 3 h Spielzeit ist diese Aussage nicht sehr Vertrauenswürdig.

Wenn ich am Ende der Woche immer noch der Meinung bin "Sehr Gut" dann wähle ich es auch aus. =)


----------



## Sethek (17. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> 2.), wenn man etwas schlecht findet, finde ich, sollte mana uch dazu stehen können, reißt einem ja keiner den Kopf ab



Da wär ich mir grade hier nicht so sicher, leider.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

ich habe mit befriedigend gevotet zerreist mich 

story ist ganz nett und atmosphäre und kleidung auch nur am drumherum müssen die noch arbeiten

zum bsp haben sie atm mit den patch von heute viel putt gemacht wieder ^^

zum bsp das künstliche in die länge ziehen du musst teils 3 bis 4 mal eine zone die selben quest machen damit du genug punkte hast für die nächste zone weil du da plötzlich mit der alten skillung nicht mehr weiterkommst


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe mit befriedigend gevotet zerreist mich
> 
> story ist ganz nett und atmosphäre und kleidung auch nur am drumherum müssen die noch arbeiten
> 
> ...



Hm...also ich sagte:



Derulu schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute, die das Spiel "ungenügend" und "mangelhaft" bewerten hier auch mal kundtun würden, was genau ihre Meinung beeinflusst hat. Nur die Leute mit "befriedigend" bis "sehr gut" ist 1.) langweilig und 2.), wenn man etwas schlecht findet, finde ich, sollte mana uch dazu stehen können, reißt einem ja keiner den Kopf ab



deinen Kopf darfst du also behalten^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

jaja und morgen wache ich mit nem pferdekopf neben mir auf ^^


----------



## Sethek (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zum bsp das künstliche in die länge ziehen du musst teils 3 bis 4 mal eine zone die selben quest machen damit du genug punkte hast für die nächste zone weil du da plötzlich mit der alten skillung nicht mehr weiterkommst


Also ich hab weder beim ersten Mal noch bei zweiten Mal durchspielen irgendeine quest mehr als einmal gemacht geschweige denn machen _müssen_.
Ich hatte sogar noch genug "Luft", sprich: QUests die ich gar nicht gemacht habe.


----------



## MrGimbel (17. Juli 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> das ist richtig. das in deckung gehn, viel bewegen und so find ich auch toll als nur an der stelle zu stehn. aber die anzahl der aktiven skills die man benutzt ist halt sehr gering. abzüglich der spot / schadens vermindernden fähigkeiten bleibt kaum was übrig.



Ich tank gerade (okay machen Pause) meine erste Nightmare-Ini (Hell raised), glaub mir, ich bin froh, dass ich nur 7 Skills nutzen muss.


----------



## Nexilein (23. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß noch nicht so richtig was ich vom Kampfsystem halten soll:

Ich habe es wie bei jedem anderen MMO gemacht, und mich am Anfang erst mal treiben lassen; Theorycrafting und Optimierung kommen noch früh genug.
Also habe ich mit Faustwaffen angefangen und mich relativ schnell eingeschränkt gefühlt:


Singletarget zum Kraft aufbauen
Singletarget Finisher
AE Finisher
Unterbrecher
Heilung mit HoT
Dazu hätte ich dann noch eine AE Fähigkeit oder Anstürmen nehmen können; aber erstens fand ich die nicht spannend, zweitens gibt's ja auch noch eine zweite Waffe.

Hier habe ich die Decks bewußt ausgelassen und Chaos genommen. Der Vorteil: Defensiver CD der das Leveln deutlich erleichtert, und einen Finisher der pro Chaos-Resource Schaden macht (= mit 7 Resourcen verdammt viel Schaden und die Resourcen bekomme ich ja quasi für Lau). Zum Questen war das toll, aber zwei Sachen haben mich gestört: Erstens war es im PvP komplett unbrauchbar, zweitens lies sich das ganze nicht wirklich weiterentwickeln. 

Jetzt bin ich auf Faustwaffen + Sturmgewehr umgestiegen (Problemlöser-Deck) und damit auch nicht soviel glücklicher. Für's PvP ist es zwar stärker, weiterentwickeln tut sich hier aber auch nichts mehr (und ich bin gerade erst mit Neu-England fertig). Außerdem verstehe ich eine der vorgeschlagenen, imba 50 KP Perks nicht: die baut mir gelegentlich eine zusätzliche Faust-Resource auf, die hat aber keine echten Auswirkungen; allen anderen Fähigkeiten ist es nämlich egal ob ich eine oder sieben Resourcen habe...

So wirklich schlecht finde ich das System trotzdem nicht, nur erinnert es mich eher an Hack n' slay Spiele, als an andere MMORPGs; und gerade in einem MMORPG möchte ich eigentlich spielerische Vielfalt.
Nachdem ich das Kräfterad zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, hätte ich mir hier definitv mehr erwartet.


----------



## Derulu (23. Juli 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> So wirklich schlecht finde ich das System trotzdem nicht, nur erinnert es mich eher an Hack n' slay Spiele, als an andere MMORPGs; und gerade in einem MMORPG möchte ich eigentlich spielerische Vielfalt.



Die kommt, sobald du die Synergien mit passiven Skills anderer Fähigkeiten erkennst


----------



## Nexilein (23. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Die kommt, sobald du die Synergien mit passiven Skills anderer Fähigkeiten erkennst



Ob mein Faust-Builder jetzt den Schaden allgemein erhöht, mir einen kleinen HoT gibt oder ein bisschen AE Schaden macht reißt es für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt raus. 

Zu den Synergien: 
Ich fange mit einem Faustbuilder an und kann ihn passiv erhöhen. Irgendwann wechsel ich den Angriff, weil ein neuer den gleichen Schaden als Salven-Attacke macht. Dafür gibt's dann auch einen passiven Skill, und der erhöht mir sogar den Schaden bei meinem Sturmgewehr Finisher... das ändert aber nix daran, dass ich 1 - 2 - 5 - 1 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 5 - ... drücke.

Angenommen ich nehme als zweite Waffe nicht das Sturmgewehr, dann bleibe ich bei meinem ersten Faustbuilder, verstärke ihn mit einer anderen Fähigkeit und davon profitiert dann auch mein Hammer, Schwert, Blut, Chaos, etc. - Finisher.
1 - 2 - 5 - 1 - 2 - 1 - 2 - 5 - ...

Was mir dabei vollkommen fehlt ist ganz einfach der Schnickschnack durch den man in anderen Spielen auf 15+ aktive Fähigkeiten kommt.


----------



## Derulu (23. Juli 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Was mir dabei vollkommen fehlt ist ganz einfach der Schnickschnack durch den man in anderen Spielen auf 15+ aktive Fähigkeiten kommt.



Den gibt es in der Form nicht, immerhin ist man auf 7 Fähigkeiten begrenzt...wobei dein "Deck", so wie du es jetzt hast (Singletarget, Singletarget Finisher, AE Finisher, Unterbrecher,Heilung mit HoT) wahrscheinlich allerhöchsten bis zu den Besieged Farmlands spielbar sein wird  ..danach wirst du dir wohl eher ein "hohe Überlebenschance"-Deck bauen, sowie eines für Singletarget, eines für AO-Targets usw. bauen  ...

zu den Synergien, die mein ich eher so (sehr sehr "vereinfacht" ^^): Du trägst Waffe A und B und machst Schaden. Fähigkeit 1 aus A erhöht deinen Schaden, wenn dein Zeil "behindert" ist, Fähigkeit 2 aus B verursacht bei Durchdringungstreffer den Zustand behindert, passive Fähigkeit 3 von Waffe C (die du gar nicht trägst) erhöht deine Durchdringungschance bei kritischen treffern, Fähigkeit 4 aus Waffe D erhöht deine kritische Trefferschance bei Ressourcenbuildern...


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

jo dann darfste zurück nach kingsmouth und da dir deine neuen kp erfarmen ^^

komisch das die leute das mit sich machen lassen  aber so kann man den content auch künstlich länger ziehen wenn man paar blocker reinsetzt 

dazu kommst das pvp in tsw total hinüber ist nur templer im pvp anfänger und endgame spieler werden in ein bg geschoben usw ^^

wenigsten der chat scheint jetzt stabil zu sein wobei ich mir manchmal wünschte der deutsche allgemein chat wär wieder tot so wie das da teils abgeht ^^


----------



## Derulu (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jo dann darfste zurück nach kingsmouth und da dir deine neuen kp erfarmen ^^
> 
> komisch das die leute das mit sich machen lassen  aber so kann man den content auch künstlich länger ziehen wenn man paar blocker reinsetzt
> 
> ...



*seufz* Kamsi, jetzt mal ernsthaft (auch wenn ich es nicht gerne tu) und mir ein persönliches Anliegen, krieg das nicht in den falschen Hals...wenn es dir nicht gefällt, ist es ja kein Problem, wenn du das mitteilst und dann einfach aufhörst mit dem Spiel. 

Aber lass es doch bitte einfach, irgendwelche Dinge zu verbreiten, die du im offiziellen Forum von den hauptberuflichen, nennen wir sie "Skeptikern" (es sind übrigens immer die selben 5-10 Leute  ) aufgeschnappt hast, ohne sie selbst jemals überprüft zu haben (und lass dir versichert sein...einige dieser "Skeptiker" haben das selbst auch noch nicht gemacht  ). 

Kein Mensch ist gezwungen jemals wieder nach Kingsmouth zurückzukehren (AP sammelt man viel schneller in höheren Gebieten, die mit entsprechender Ausrüstung auch nicht mehr schwer sind) oder irgend etwas zu wiederholen, man hat in den Besieged Farmlands bereits genug Punkte "auf der seite" um ohne irgend eine Wiederholung mind. ein zweites, völlig konträres Deck (mit anderen Waffen) bauen zu können, mal davon abgesehen, dass es zig unterschiedliche Spielweisen mit den selben 2 Waffen gibt...

Hier wird nichts "künstlich in die Länge gezogen", denn wie du bereits aus Diskussionen mit zB. Sethek wissen solltest, hat zB. er mit einem Char das Spiel bereits "durchgespielt" (dh. Storymodus + Elite- sowie Nightmaredungeons) ohne großartig Quests zu wiederholen, irgendwo großartig rumzufarmen um an AP zu kommen oder mit einer der "ach so tollen Imbaskillungen" (Blut/Fäuste, Blut/Klinge, Klingen/Fäuste) gespielt zu haben


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

ich habe nicht gesagt das es mir nicht gefällt 

hat sich bei dir halt so angehört das man da und da nicht mehr weiterkommt ^^

das mit pvp ist selbst erlebt und das mit den kp auch weil ich atm in savage coast nicht weiterkam solo farm ich atm kingsmouth punkte für neues deck weil das deck was mir spass machte zuviele mobs resistenzen haben bzw das deck zuwenig defense und zuwenig dmg bietet 

ich seh halt nur das spiel realistisch 

ausserdem man beachtet die smileys in meinem beitrag


----------



## Derulu (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist selbst erlebt und das mit den kp auch weil ich atm in savage coast nicht weiterkam solo farm ich atm kingsmouth punkte für neues deck weil das deck was mir spass machte zuviele mobs resistenzen haben bzw das deck zuwenig defense und zuwenig dmg bietet
> 
> ich seh halt nur das spiel realistisch



Ich sag ja nur 

Es gibt nunmal mehr als genug Beispiele (es gibt Spieler die bereits mehr als 200h Spielstunden auf dem Buckel haben, das sind seit Headstart im Schnitt mind. 8h pro Tag, heute und den 29.6., an dem man nur 6h speilen konnte, mitgerechnet), dass man mit jeder Waffenkombo mehr oder weniger "einfach" weiterkommt, auch ohne großartig irgend etwas wiederholen zu müssen. Klarerweise gibt es für jede Gegenerart Kombis, die ideal sind und andere mit denen man sich schwerer tut, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist nunmal von Beginn an relativ hoch und steigt dann noch einmal steil an. Wie bereits erwähnt habe ich an der Savage Coast von Shotgun - Schwert auf Elementar-Schwert gewechselt, weil Shotgun nicht ideal war auf den Solomon Islands, habe aber noch keinen Dungeon gesehen und lediglich 1 Quest wiederholt (weil "Der König des Jahrmarkts" einfach toll ist^^)..und trotzdem bin ich da jetzt bald durch


----------



## Nexilein (23. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Den gibt es in der Form nicht, immerhin ist man auf 7 Fähigkeiten begrenzt...wobei dein "Deck", so wie du es jetzt hast (Singletarget, Singletarget Finisher, AE Finisher, Unterbrecher,Heilung mit HoT) wahrscheinlich allerhöchsten bis zu den Besieged Farmlands spielbar sein wird  ..danach wirst du dir wohl eher ein "hohe Überlebenschance"-Deck bauen, sowie eines für Singletarget, eines für AO-Targets usw. bauen  ...


Genau das meine ich ja :-)
Vor einiger Zeit gab es hier eine Diskussion ob man in Diablo3 nicht alle Fähigkeiten zur selben Zeit verwenden können sollte. Damals habe ich argumentiert, dass es sich in einem Hach 'n' Slay einfach richtig anfühlt sich beschränken zu müssen. Wenige aktive Fähigkeiten, die ich in gewissem Umfang der Situation anpassen kann. Denn es heißt nun mal "Hack 'n' Slay" und nicht "Sophisticated Damage-Rotation while maintainig average survivability"-Game.
Aber in einem MMORPG wünsche ich mir nunmal was anderes.

Einer der Gründe, warum ich z.B. in WoW nach wie vor meine Magierin liebe, ist die Vielseitigkeit:
Ich kann mit einer absolut unpopulären Frost-Skillung in einem 0/8/15 Raid beim Schaden mithalten, Schlachtfelder spielen, Elite-Mobs beim Questen teilweise solo killen und AE farmen. Und am Sonnenwendfest kann ich aus der Unsichtbarkeit heraus mitten in Stormwind die Flamme löschen, mich 5 Minuten von einer Horde Allianzler jagen lassen und am Ende ohne zu sterben wegporten.
Für all diese Aktivitäten könnte ich mir auch spezielle Skillungen basteln, aber die Grundfähigkeiten habe ich eben alle auf einmal. Und wenn ich das ganze mit meiner Priesterin machen würde, dann würde es sich ganz anders anfühlen obwohl beide Klassen Caster sind.

Wie gesagt, ich finde das System in STW nicht schlecht, aber ich würde es mir anders wünschen. In einem MMORPG möchte ich mich eben nicht zwischen Eisblock-Deck, Blinzel-Deck, Frostnova-Deck, etc. entscheiden müssen...


----------



## Derulu (23. Juli 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe, warum ich z.B. in WoW nach wie vor meine Magierin liebe, ist die Vielseitigkeit:



Aber genau das hast du doch hier auch, sogar noch mehr oO ... ein Tastendruck und du bist bist statt FernkampfDD ein Supportheiler, 2-3 Talente verschieben und du bist Vollheiler, ein paar Punkte woanders hin und du bist Tank, etc. etc.^^ ..innerhalb dieser "Decks" bist du auf 7 Dinge begrenzt, kannst aber Out of Fight jederzeit wechseln...."gleichzeitig" ist halt nicht


----------



## Sethek (23. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aber lass es doch bitte einfach, irgendwelche Dinge zu verbreiten, die du im offiziellen Forum von den hauptberuflichen, nennen wir sie "Skeptikern" (es sind übrigens immer die selben 5-10 Leute  ) aufgeschnappt hast, ohne sie selbst jemals überprüft zu haben (und lass dir versichert sein...einige dieser "Skeptiker" haben das selbst auch noch nicht gemacht  ).



Jup, genau das "man muss Kingsmouth nochmal machen" hatten wir ja nun schon oft genug.
Mittlerweile ist mein "main" auf 660 ausgegebenen skillpunkten, die Twinktrulla mit 450 knapp dahinter. Ich bin tatsächlich in die Solomon Islands zurückgegangen - aber nicht weil ichs musste, sondern weil ich alle quests gemacht haben wollte.

Übrigens hat besagte Trulla die Kampagne durch mit Chaos/Hammer (bischen tank, bischen dps) und der grandiosen Heilung von einem Schwert- und einem Klauenpassive und Karma aus dem Chaosbaum.
Wie ich überlebt hab? HoT-Tränke, in den meisten Situationen gehts auch ohne, wenn man halt sauber spielt, nix added, den Kampfplatz richtig wählt und brav ausweicht bzw. dann nicht ausweicht, wenns schlecht ist 

Man wird in dem Spiel nicht nur nicht gezwungen, irgendwohin zurückzukehren, man wird zu gar nix gezwungen.
Haut man seine Skillpunkte nur in jeweils eine Linie der 2 Waffen und die Talismane, kann man ca. 75% der Quests und sämtliche Instanzen auslassen und kommt trotzdem voran.

Nachdem das nachweislich möglich ist, bleibt als Grund für "ich komm nicht weiter" halt leider nur "du machst was falsch." Das ist kein Beinbruch, manchem liegt das SPiel einfach nicht (ich z.B. kann keine Plattformer und stell mich da an wie der letzte Mensch, dementsprechend versag ich bei so mancher Quest - mein persönlicher Hass ist das Mariogehüpfe bei ner Shadowy-Forest-Quest, bei der man durch die Luft von Plattform zu Plattform hüpft und wenn man fällt, macht man alles nochmal - mit Zeitlimit versteht sich.) Das ist dann aber so, und da dauernd irgendwas zu behaupten, was faktisch halt falsch ist weil man vor sich selbst oder anderen das Gesicht wahren will, halte ich für relativ sinnbefreit. Ich hab zwar auch über die besagte Hüpfquest gemotzt (im TS), aber die "Schuld" an meinem kläglichen Versagen traf nicht die Quest sondern einzig und allein mich selber.




> Hier wird nichts "künstlich in die Länge gezogen", denn wie du bereits aus Diskussionen mit zB. Sethek wissen solltest, hat zB. er mit einem Char das Spiel bereits "durchgespielt" (dh. Storymodus + Elite- sowie Nightmaredungeons) ohne großartig Quests zu wiederholen, irgendwo großartig rumzufarmen um an AP zu kommen oder mit einer der "ach so tollen Imbaskillungen" (Blut/Fäuste, Blut/Klinge, Klingen/Fäuste) gespielt zu haben


Er hats zwar mit zwei Chars durch, aber Nightmaredungeons kennt er nur aus Videos und vom zugucken, also zu viel der Ehre. 
Die Nightmaredungeons werd ich wohl mal gemütlich in 2, 3 Wochen anfangen. Einstweilen hab ich auch ohne den Stress genug zu tun - zumal da eh noch einige grundlegende Balancedinge anstehen. Ich hab mich ja auch seit 2 Jahren aus dem "progress"-raiden verabschiedet


----------



## MrGimbel (23. Juli 2012)

Sethek schrieb:


> ....
> Er hats zwar mit zwei Chars durch, aber Nightmaredungeons kennt er nur aus Videos und vom zugucken, also zu viel der Ehre.
> Die Nightmaredungeons werd ich wohl mal gemütlich in 2, 3 Wochen anfangen. Einstweilen hab ich auch ohne den Stress genug zu tun - zumal da eh noch einige grundlegende Balancedinge anstehen. Ich hab mich ja auch seit 2 Jahren aus dem "progress"-raiden verabschiedet



Ich bin ja mal eh gespannt, wenn mehr Spieler alle Elite-Inis gecleart haben und dann merken, dass man da erstmal den guten alten Zuul umhauen muss, um überhaupt Nightmare gehen zu können. Das wird ein Geschrei und Gejammer 

Naja, Nightmare-Inis sind jedenfalls hart, wir gehen jetzt seit etwa 10 Tagen fast jeden Abend für ein paar Stunden, von den Endbossen haben wir noch keinen besiegen können... aber Fortschritt ist erkennbar ^^
Trotzdem ist das definitiv Nichts, was für alle Spieler gemacht wurde, von dem Farmaufwand für Best-in-slot-Items gar nicht zu sprechen. Ich bin daher auch mal wirklich gespannt, was für Gear-Anforderungen im ersten Raid gestellt werden und was da dann droppt.


----------



## Saji (24. Juli 2012)

Bin gerade in Savage Coast und muss sagen das das Spiel noch immer zu fesseln versteht. Egal ob Motel oder Vergnügungspark, oder wo auch sonst, die Quests scheinen immer etwas anderes zu sein. Bis jetzt hatte ich nie diesen "Aha, wieder 10 Zombies killen"-Effekt. Die Storymissionen sind ja eh mal das geilste vom geilen. Aber auch der Rest drumherum macht ordentlich was her. Ich hoffe nur das sich dieses Schema weiterhin durch das Spiel zieht.


----------



## Nexilein (24. Juli 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Aber genau das hast du doch hier auch, sogar noch mehr oO ... ein Tastendruck und du bist bist statt FernkampfDD ein Supportheiler, 2-3 Talente verschieben und du bist Vollheiler, ein paar Punkte woanders hin und du bist Tank, etc. etc.^^ ..innerhalb dieser "Decks" bist du auf 7 Dinge begrenzt, kannst aber Out of Fight jederzeit wechseln...."gleichzeitig" ist halt nicht



Das sind aber zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Konzepte: Einmal liegt der Reiz in der Auswahl einiger weniger Skills mit denen man unterwegs ist, das andere Konzept basiert auf Entscheidungen in Echtzeit.
Beides sind gute Konzepte, aber sie unterscheiden sich eben doch sehr.


----------



## Sethek (24. Juli 2012)

Nexilein schrieb:


> Das sind aber zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Konzepte: Einmal liegt der Reiz in der Auswahl einiger weniger Skills mit denen man unterwegs ist, das andere Konzept basiert auf Entscheidungen in Echtzeit.´



Jein, die Entscheidungen in Echtzeit gibts auch bei 7 skills, aber die jeweils mögliche theoretische Bandbreite an Aktionen ist natürlich bei einem - ich nenns mal traditionellen - MMO weit größer.
Ist immer die Frage, wie man für sich flexibel definiert.
Ich eier durch Transsylvanien, mach ne Quest mit garstigen Ghulen, die sich selbst aufpumpen, wenn sie mehrfach treffen - also werf ich mich in mein tankdeck und matsche die auf einmal gar nicht mehr großen, bösen Ghule. Dann fragt jemand nach nem Heiler für die facility - och, das passt mir grad, ab ins heildeck und n bischen durchs Dungeon - das klappt hervorragend, die Gruppe ist nett und man einigt sich drauf, gleich noch das slaughterhouse dranzuhängen. Allerdings fällt ein Spieler aus wegen Zeitmangel, und der Kumpel eines anderen würde gerne dazustoßen, will aber Heiler sein. Kein Problem - raus mit dem DD-Deck und ab dafür. Das war so toll, dass ich noch ne dritte Ini dranhänge - aber der tank kann nicht mehr, also erbarmt sich ein Mitspieler, der bislang DD war - aber mit der Aggro hapert es. Schwupps, misdirection auf den guten und schon flutscht es wie geschmiert.
Nach getaner Arbeit tingel ich noch ein bischen durch die Lande, Lore suchen, und damit mich grade in den lairs das garstige Kroppzeug nicht dauernd gankt, werf ich das survivability-deck an mit tankteilen und selbstheilung.

Ganz besonders für jemanden, der bislang - wenn überhaupt - in kleinen Gilden/Gruppen durch die MMO-Landschaft gezogen ist, ist das toll...wenn ich jedesmal, wenn es hieß "warten wir mal, ob der tank noch kommt" 5 Cent bekäme...wäre ich zwar nicht reich, aber ich hätte trotzdem nen Haufen 5-Cent-Münzen. 

Zwar hätte man mit einem Klassensystem jederzeit ohne irgendwas umstellen zu müssen wesentlich mehr skills zur Auswahl, aber eben immer nur eine - sagen wir - "Kategorie". Das schlägt sich, um das Kind beim Namen zu nennen, in WoW eben dergestalt nieder, dass abseits von PvP-Kämpfen und hardmode-raids nichts auch nur im Ansatz eine Verwendung so vieler skills erforderlich machen würde - denn jeder soll ja alles schaffen können.

Hingegen sind auch solo- und Gruppencontent bei nur 7 skills in TSW deutlich fordernder, denn hier braucht sich kein Designer großartig Sorgen machen um "ob das Heiler auch hinkriegen? Was ist mit Schurken?" - dem Decksystem sei dank.

Ich jedenfalls habe bislang ausnahmslos (wirklich komplett ohne Ausnahme) die Kämpfe in TSW trotz des engen 7er-Korsetts als wesentlich abwechslungsreicher und fordernder erfahren als im ehrwürdigen Branchenprimus meinerzeit. Und wie gesagt - würde WoW beispielsweise abseits von raids das gesamte skillkontingent nutzen, wärs ein Horror zu balancen und würde vermutlich noch wesentlich mehr Frust erzeugen als TSW bei so manchem Spieler ohnehin schon tut.

Ich für meinen Teil kann lieber flexibel in verschiedene Rollen schlüpfen, auch wenn meine jeweiligen Möglichkeiten ein wenig arg eingeengt sind, als dass ich auf bestimmte Rollen festgelegt bin - aber auch das, wie so vieles, dürfte schlußendlich eine Frage des Geschmacks sein.

Mir persönlich wäre das TSW-System mit 10 aktiven slots am liebsten, aber auch das ist letztlich eine Frage des Geschmacks


----------



## dereineundderandere (15. September 2012)

Moin ich hab gestern tsw wieder installiert (NVIDIA up Date ) jetzt kann man alle Einstellungen benutzen . Leckfett die Grafik ist ja echt lecker . Beste mmo Grafik bis jetzt die ich gesehen habe . 
Ps und ich hab das Game nach fast 2 Wochen in die Ecke verbannt 
Bin Dan mal weiter spielen


----------



## Moronic (2. November 2012)

Als F2P wäre es ok. Aber für das Game Geld ausgeben? Nein danke.


----------



## Lancegrim (3. November 2012)

Also für mich ist TSW eines der besten MMOs seid Jahren, wenn nicht sogar seid Jahrzenten.

Wieso? 

Weil:

-geniales System im Bereich Level / Klassen
-hammer geiles System der Quests (man muss sich richtig anstrengen teilweise)
-sehr stimmig designed, das Setting ist einfach cool
-PvP macht Spaß, abgesehen von der Templarschwämme 

Was will man mehr? Ich für meinen Teil nix. Ok paar Sachen daran gefallen mir absolut nicht, bsp der 64 Bit Zwang von Funcom oder die Preise im Shop, aber ich muss ja nix kaufen.


Hab mein Abo dann aber gekündigt gehabt, weil GW kam, und Zeit für 2 MMos war net drinne. Aber jetzt wird TSW wieder reaktiviert sobald der Wechsel auf 64 Bit erfolgt ist. Kanns kaum erwarten, vor allem mit dem kommenden Raid usw.


----------



## Derulu (3. November 2012)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Kanns kaum erwarten, vor allem mit dem kommenden Raid usw.



Dito^^


----------



## Theobald (4. November 2012)

Ich habe es mir jetzt auch mal gegönnt. Halloweenangebot bei Origin für 15€ - da kann man nichts verkehrt machen. Ich war bei den BWE dabei, aber da konnte mich das Spiel nur bedingt überzeugen. Das Lag aber vermutlich eher an Kingsmouth als am Spiel ( ich finde Zombies todsterbenslangweilig, außer in witzigen Filmen ).

Naja, auf jeden Fall schaue ich jetzt erstmal rein, und versuche, weiter und mehr als in der Beta ins Spiel einzutauchen.

Das Schöne ist, ich habe echt nur rudimentär Ahnung von dem, was mich erwartet, also kann ich endlich mal wieder mit großen Augen durchstarten. Viel verkehrt machen kann man ja eh nicht, wenn man seine Skills nicht gerade nach Glücksradmanier einkauft  .


----------



## Lancegrim (4. November 2012)

Also ich hab auch an der Beta teilgenommen gehabt und fand es grauenhaft, wirklich übel. Aber dann... ka 


Was die Skills angeht, du kannst alles skillen am Ende. Du kannst nur dahin viel falsch machen dich am Anfang zu sehr zu verzweigen, das is auch net wirklich falsch, sondern macht später nur das Questen schwer 

Ich hab meinen Mainchar dann 4 mal neu angefangen deswegen bis ich wusste was ich wollte.


----------



## stefanru (4. November 2012)

ich glaub´ ich schau auch mal wieder rein. das setting war ja im grunde nicht schlecht


----------



## Theobald (5. November 2012)

Naja, eine dauerhafte Alternative ist es auf keinen Fall. Dazu kann ich allein schon das Bezahlprinzip, Abogebühr und ein völlig überteuerter Itemshop, nicht gutheißen. Wenn ich es jetzt nicht für 15€ bekommen hätte, dann würde ich es mir auch nicht anschauen. Da bin ich auch ganz ehrlich.


----------



## Lancegrim (5. November 2012)

Der Shop is doch unwichtig, da gibts nur kosmetische Sachen drinne, sonst nix. Das braucht kein Mensch, zumal du im Spiel eh bessere Klamotten kriegst.

Wenn man etwas nicht braucht, is mir das völlig egal, da könnte na Jacke da drinne auch 100 Euro kosten, ich will von dort eh nix von daher


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (7. Dezember 2012)

Forum mässig ist ja hier schon länger nichts mehr los.
Aber wie siehts mit dem Spiel aus,sind die Server tod oder gut belebt ist dieses Spiel noch ein Thema?


----------



## Derulu (7. Dezember 2012)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> Forum mässig ist ja hier schon länger nichts mehr los.
> Aber wie siehts mit dem Spiel aus,sind die Server tod oder gut belebt ist dieses Spiel noch ein Thema?



Da (ein einziger) "Megaserver", ist der natürlich nicht tot, sondern durchaus noch gut belebt...die Community ist klein aber oho, das Spiel wird immer besser (jetzt kommen dann bald sogar neue Kampfanimationen, das was die meisten Kritiker bemängelt haben bisher)


----------



## darksilver1 (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich warte noch patch 1.5 ab bevor ich wieder für einen Monat reinschaue. PvE scheint je genug Content in der letzte Zeit bekommen zu haben, 2 auxilary weapons, der erste raid, einige neue Missionen, ein rpg Theater, die Lairs wurden überarbeitet, restlichen nightmare dungeon usw... 

Das was mich z.Z. weiter stört ist das pvp. Das mit den Zusammenlegungen in Battlegroups kann ich ja noch verstehen aber nach den test-server patch notes, glaube ich kaum das eine Begrenzung von den max. Spielern in Fusang je nach Fraktion was bringen wird. 

Mal schauen.................................................


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (30. Dezember 2012)

Hab' TSW jetzt seit ungefähr einer Woche und ich bin maaaaaßloooooos BEGEISTERT. 


Endlich wieder ein (Themepark-)MMO, das mich fesselt (auch wenn ich bis jetzt nicht allzu oft dazugekommen bin es zu spielen). Es hat eine richtig gute und dichte Atmosphäre, die Story fesselt einen direkt und ist dazu auch noch gut verpackt. 
(ich hatte mir vor kurzem das Story&Atmosphären-technische hochgepriesene SWTOR angesehen gehabt - aber das hatte ich ganz schnell wieder weggelegt, da die Charaktere und Story mich irgendwie nicht angesprochen oder auch nur ansatzweise überzeugen konnte. Obwohl ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt unbedingt mal wieder ein StarWars Spiel spielen wollte. TSW ist da, in meinen Augen, eine ganz anderen Liga)


Bei dem Skillsystem bin ich zwar im Moment etwas unsicher, aber nicht weil es schlecht wäre, sondern weil es ungeheuer Vielfältig ist - gefällt mir auch sehr gut: endlich ein Skillsystem das auch wieder ein wenig zum Nachdenken einlädt und nicht nur ein paar optimale Lösungen "vorschreibt".

Ach: Die Rätselquests gefallen auch - lernt man auch bisschen was dabei.


----------



## Chakusa Cazador (7. Januar 2013)

Sethek schrieb:


> Dickes Minus: Das "Tutorial" (Also die Traumsequenz) nicht überspringen können bei weiteren Chars.



Abbrechen und überspringen kann man problemlos .... aber bitte bitte erkläre mir doch mal einen einzigen Grund wieso man mit mehrern Charakteren spielen sollte? Das ist kein wow, hier kannst du mit einem Charakter ALLES machen. Gefällt dir deine Klasse/ Skillung nicht fängst du einfach wieder am Anfang an wie mit einem neuen Char und vergibst die verdienen Punkte woanders. Dann beherrscht dein Charakter alles anstatt alles auf mehrere zu verteilen.

Ich kann mir nur zwei Gründe vorstellen wieso man sowas machen sollte ... einen charakter als Bank missbrauchen oder zum handeln und der andere wäre sich die Storys der anderen Fraktionen anzuschauen. Beim letzteren macht es aber doch keinen Sinn etwas zu überspringen.

Gruss


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

vieleicht ist er illu und möchte auch mal die boni haben die andauernd die drachen/templer bekommen wegen fraktionen ungleichgewicht ^^


----------



## Lancegrim (7. Januar 2013)

Vielleicht ist er, wie ich Rpler und will seine Chars passend haben?

Beispielsweise mein Mainchar ist kein Nahkämpfer, dafür hab ich ne extra weibliche Drachin erstellt, die macht das.

Klar werd ich mit meinem Main die Punkte irgendwann in alles packen, aber aktiv spielen werd ich den Nahkampf mit dem nicht, weils einfach nicht zu seinem Background passt.


Und meine verdienten Punkte anders verteilen geht nicht, da es keinen Respecc gibt. Und wenn man so gegen Ende von Kingsmouth auf jede Kategorie Punkte verteilt hat, aber keine so richtig gewählt hat, wirds in der Savage Coast doch schwer mit dem questen, weil man vieles kann aber nix wirklich gut. Ich hab das 3 mal mitgemacht, bis der Char so stand wie er jetzt ist.


----------



## Chakusa Cazador (8. Januar 2013)

Lancegrim schrieb:


> Und meine verdienten Punkte anders verteilen geht nicht, da es keinen Respecc gibt. Und wenn man so gegen Ende von Kingsmouth auf jede Kategorie Punkte verteilt hat, aber keine so richtig gewählt hat, wirds in der Savage Coast doch schwer mit dem questen, weil man vieles kann aber nix wirklich gut. Ich hab das 3 mal mitgemacht, bis der Char so stand wie er jetzt ist.



Und genau darauf wollte ich eigentlich anspielen den anscheinend weiss wohl niemand das fast ALLE Quest wiederholbar sind und egal auf Stand die gleiche Anzahl KP und FP bringen. Wenn du glaubst Kingsmouth durch zu haben machst du einfach am nächsten Tag alle Quests nochmal und verteilst die verdienten Punkte in andere Bereiche. Ich habe Kingsmouth das erste mal verlassen als ich sowohl Heilung sowie auch Tank und DD alles auf QS3 blau hatte und überall ensprechend ausgeskillt. 

Ob du nun die Quests mit einem Twink oder mit dem gleichen Char wiederholst ist doch nun wirklich egal. letzteres ist sogar einfacher weil man oft passive aus anderen bereichen durchaus gebrauchen kann.

Dein Argument mit Bezug auf Rollenspiel ist einleuchtend, kann ich aber dennoch nicht nachvollziehen da ich nicht chizo bin und rollenspiel nicht gleichzeitig mehrere Rollen gleichzeitig spielen kann. Ich würde einfach meine Bio soweit anpassen das es schlüssig ist.

Schöne Grüsse


----------



## Lancegrim (8. Januar 2013)

Och ich kann locker mehrere Rollen spielen so is das nicht, und chizo bin ich deswegen schon lange nicht.


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (8. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht ist er illu und möchte auch mal die boni haben die andauernd die drachen/templer bekommen wegen fraktionen ungleichgewicht ^^



Von welchen Boni wird denn da immer gesprochen? Ich spiel nämlich Illuminati, und habe schon schon mehrfach von diesen mysteriösen "boni" in Foren gelesen, weiß jedoch nicht, was damit gemeint ist. Vielleicht diesen "Weltherrschafts-Buff"?


----------



## Lancegrim (9. Januar 2013)

Genau den, der gibt, wenn man viel Sachen erobert hat, ordentliche Boni.


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2013)

> +21% XP
> +350 Trefferwert / Verteidigung
> +7% DMG/Heal/Krit



und man merkt das schon sehr 

aus den grund gibts teils leute die charaktere damals neuanfingen weil du auf templer seite es viel einfacher hattest beim lvlen und instanzen erst recht
dazu kommts das die führende fraktions bei events immer sonder belohnugen bekommt


----------



## buhmmler (23. April 2013)

Damals als ich es angefangen habe war ich auch total geflasht von den Quests und allem. Ich habe eigendlich nur aus einem einzigen grund aufgehört wegen den 15€ monatlich.
Da es ja jetzt ohne abo läuft muss ich unbedingt weiterzocken


----------

